# Aus dem Alter langsam raus..



## Angie2012 (24. November 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder & User


Ich habe folgendes Anliegen aber erst kurz zu mir !

Ich bin 24 Jahre alt , von Beruf her Verkäufer , Freizeitmäßig viel unterwegs und habe auch zum Zocken ( PC ) viel Zeit .

Mein Problem ist aber das ich seit 5 Monaten nur noch gelangweilt auf dem Monitor starre !
Meine letzten PC Spiele die ich mir gekauft haben waren Bioshock Infinite , Metro Last Light.
Meine Externe Festplatte ist Überfüllt mit Spiele die ich jeder zeit zocken könnte.  
Das sind so ungefähr 50 Spiele, angefangen von 1998 ( Half Life , Quake .. bis 2013 zu  Metro Last light )

Ich sitze am PC und höre fast nur noch Mucke , spielen ganz, ganz selten .
Wenn dann mal ne runde CS:GO oder das alte Batman Arkham City.

Ich glaube, ich bin so langsam raus aus dem Alter !

Ich war bis 2011 in der Ausbildung und habe gezockt wie ein Verrückter, Lan Partys gemacht, in der Woche bis früh um 03:00 Online gezockt und habe mir die Zeit genommen die Spiele durchzudaddeln die mich nie interesiert hätten .

Jetzt bin ich seit 2 Jahren voll Berufstätig , bin AbteilungsLeiter und habe auch viel verantwortung und mache mir auch ( langsam ) 
Gedanken über die Zukumft  (  freundin , Kind =  Famile .....) 

Ich habe ganz selten den Drang mal mit Kumpels zu zocken ( Battlefield 3, CS:GO .. usw )
Und viele von meine ehemaligen Klassenkumpels sind auch in der gleichen Situation wie ich.
Bei denen ist es sogar so dass sie Wochenlang nicht  Online ( STEAM ) kommen können weil die Berufliche Situation es nicht zulässt.
Viele sind auf Montage und wenn sie daheim sind wird die Kurze Freizeit logisch in Familie oder andere Dringlichkeit umgestzt.

Ja , mit der Zeit verläuft sich das alles !
Ist zwar schade alles aber ist nun mal der normale Lauf der Dinge ......


Mich würde mal interessieren ob es euch auch so geht und wie ihr so damit umgeht ?
Ob ihr so noch die Lust bzw, den Drang habt intensiv zu zocken ?


Würde mich auf Rückantworten freuen..

PS:  Wenn ihr Lust habt zählt mal eure Installierten Spiele auf .
       Nur mal so am Rande  , würde mich mal interessieren.

       Ich habe insgesamt 25 drauf.


----------



## Bec00l (25. November 2013)

Ja leider gehts mir auch so  
Ich spiele dennoch gerne immer wieder eine Runde CS:Go bzw. CoD oder Assassins Creed. 
Aber nach 1-2 Stunden stellt man sich immer die Frage: "Wie unproduktiv bin ich gerade "

Spiele sind genug in meiner Steamliste


----------



## Cett (25. November 2013)

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend nur mit dem Alter zutun. In eine gedachte Berechnungsformel fließen viele Faktoren ein wie z.B. ob man denn schon tatsächlich arbeitet, ob man eingebunden ist bei anderen Menschen, was sein Umfeld so als Zeitvertreib betreibt, ob man in einer Beziehung ist usw.

Ich für meinen Teil wohne noch zuhause bin allerdings auch schon 23 1/2 und habe auch nicht allzu viele Freunde und eingebunden bin ich auch nirgendwo und eine Freundin hatte ich auch noch nie. Die Freunde die ich habe Spielen auch und damit ist es ein normales Mittel um miteinander etwas zutun. Außerdem bin ich Student und habe auch die Zeit um 3 - 6 Stunden am Tag vor dem Pc zu sitzen.

Wie du siehst hängt es doch sehr von der jeweiligen Person ab, ob Computerspiele anfangen zu langweilen und man "besseres" zutun hat.


----------



## cryzen (25. November 2013)

Ich bin auch 23 und Bastel eigentlich mehr rum als alles andere,wo ich mir auch immer denke ,,**** das Geld hätte ich auch wo anders reinstecken können,,


----------



## Soulsnap (25. November 2013)

Ich bin jetzt 28 und bis vor 5 Jahren hab ich viel Zeit damit verbracht zu zocken und zu Basteln. Konnte Stunden damit verbringen, aus meiner ganzen Hardware Setups zusammenzustellen zum OCen und Benchen oder Spiele so Exzessiv zu Spielen das es Teilweise dazu kam das ich ein ganzes Wochenende durchgezockt habe ohne die Wohnung zu verlassen (Fallout 3 war da zum Beispiel ein Extrem  ) Mittlerweile gibt es einfach keine neuen Spiele mehr die mich derart Fesseln können, was wohl zum einen der Schwachen Spiele und zum anderen den verschobenen Prioritäten zuzuschreiben ist. Und für Stundenlange Bastelei ist mir meine Zeit mittlerweile auch zu Schade. Dabei liegt bei mir der ganze Keller voll mit Hardware (vom PI, über K6 bis hin zur ersten Core i Generation, sowie Massenhaft Grakas welche ich allerdings im Wohnzimmer in der Vitrine ausstehen habe^^^) Ich glaub das ist ganz normal das man sein Hobby irgendwann nicht mehr so krass betreibt wie früher.


----------



## Ion (25. November 2013)

Als 26-jähriger Spätstarter nehme ich mir nach wie vor die Zeit zum zocken - auch wenn ich manchmal was anderes tun könnte, aber "was anderes" kann man immer machen, egal was man macht.
Mir fehlt aber auch ein wenig die Motivation zum basteln. Seit Wochen liegt hier Retrohardware im Form eines alten P4 herum. Ich wollte das schon die ganze Zeit in einen PC verwandeln. Aber dann kam mit dem neuen AC4 eine Sache auf den Spiele-PC, die mir alle Freizeit raubt


----------



## Zakuma (25. November 2013)

Hey

Bin 22 Jahre und im dritten Lehrjahr. Mache eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik. Mir geht es ganz genauso wenn ich meinen Rechner einschalte mache ich Musik an und surfe nur ganz blöd meine Seiten und Foren ab, zum spielen habe ich selten bis gar keine Lust mehr. In seltenen Fällen Spiele ich mit Freunden am TV etwaige lokal coop multiplayer Spiele in Gesellschaft macht es halt einfach mehr Spaß  

Habe über 200 Spiele auf meinem steam Account und aktuell über 20 Stück auch installiert aber es packt mich leider keines so richtig wie es mal war. Das ist zum einen schade da ich manche Spiele gerne durch spielen möchte und ich kaufe mir die Spiele ja auch somit eigentlich raus geschmissenes Geld


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Lasst Euch sagen, wenn Frau und Kind(er) erst einmal eine Weile da sind, dann wünscht Ihr Euch sowohl die Zeit als auch das Geld um mal wieder Euren alten Hobby entspannt nachzugehen.... Geld, weil als Alleinverdiener das Geld nicht mehr so schön locker sitzt wie als Junggeselle und Zeit, weil Beruf und Familie einem oft genug die Prioritäten anders vorgeben als man das gerne hätte. Wenn dann der Sohnemann ins "gamingfähige" Alter kommt und den geliebten PC einfach so besetzt, dann seid Ihr, wenn er denn endlich ins Bett gegangen ist nach einem langen Arbeitstag einfach nur noch zu kaputt und müde um noch was zu Spielen...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. November 2013)

Also ich bin glaubich auch schon aus dem "Alter" draussen ( 13 ) . Mich bockt seit ewigkeit kein Spiel mehr , auser CS:GO sowie BF3 mit Freunden oder LoL. Ich hock lieber vorm PC und schau mir Videos an oder höre Musik. Naja , wenn GTA5 herauskommt und es ist gut von der Engine dann hätt ich paar Tage wieder lust zu spielen


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Traurig....


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

wie icedaft schon schön beschrieben hat - die lust zum zocken kommt wieder ^^

als ü30-member war ich auch überrascht, wie sehr mich ein game noch fesseln kann. (DAYZ FTW!!!! )
aber familie und beruf lassen halt eben nicht immer den gewünschten gaming-konsum zu.
was aber auch natürlich völlig ok ist so.
auch wenn man das in den entzugszeiten anders sieht


----------



## MOD6699 (25. November 2013)

So gehts jeden mal. Entweder es kommt wieder (wie bei mir) oder halt nicht. Gibt schlimmeres^^ Vielleicht fehlt dir auch einfach der Ansporn. Schonmal ein anderes Genre probiert?


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. November 2013)

Geht mir fast genau so wie dem Threadersteller ,ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein Spiel gekauft (Metro LL) alles andere war nichts für mich.
Die meiste Zeit die ich am Pc verbringe,höre ich Musik.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. November 2013)

Also ich habe nach wie vor Spaß am zocken.
Hatte auch schon öfters Phasen wo ich monatelang kein Game angerührt habe ,weil die Lust einfach fehlte ,aber das waren bei mir nur Phasen irgendwann hatte ich dann aufeinmal wieder richtig Lust ^^.
Mach einfach das worauf du gerade Lust hast irgendwann wirste bestimmt auch wieder Lust am zocken finden.

Als Spiel kann ich dir ganz klar Farcry 3 empfehlen das Spiel hat mich echt gefesselt .


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Das RL kann auch ganz nett sein - zumal die schöne 3D-Grafik einfach geil ist...


----------



## debalz (25. November 2013)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt - wegen der Liebe zum PC und zur Zockerei habe ich einfach keine Zeit für Familienplanung und Karriere


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

sowas mag für "no reallife?"-kommentierer ein gefundenes fressen sein.
aber ich sag immer: jeder soll das machen, was ihn glücklich macht! 

@icedaft
but there's no savegame


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @icedaft
> but there's no savegame


 
Das ist auch gut so.... stell Dir vor, jeder könnte einfach so zurückspulen und nach seinem Gusto nochmal das "Level" neuspielen - da wäre Chaos vorprogrammiert...


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

zb. bei der lottoziehnung? 
LOAD SAVEGAME: tipps_aufgeben.lol


----------



## Volcom (25. November 2013)

Angie, ich bin genauso alt wie Du und kann mich mit deiner Schilderung schon seit rund 2 Jahren anschließen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es der für unser Alter (+ alles ältere) der fehlende Flash den damalige Spiele auslösten. Damals bildeten sich ja noch ständig neue Genres die immer neue Möglichkeiten brachten, unter anderem auch Story-telling in Shooter (Durchsichtig, unlogisch etc.). Heutzutage gibt es sehr sehr selten ein Spiel, was etwas in einem bestehenden Genre neu macht - zudem ist die Qualität der Storys meiner Meinung nach die letzten Jahre sehr auf der Strecke geblieben weshalb es einfach die Lust fehlt den immer selben Schwachsinn in einer anderen Art und Weise zu spielen. Gerade weil ich damals lange ohne Internet klar kommen musste war mir damals wie heute der Singleplayer-part wesentlich wichtiger als der Online-part. Auch die Technik ist sehr auf der Strecke geblieben (was man wohl oder übel auch den Konsolen zuschieben muss) sodass seit den letzten 5-7 Jahren kaum noch etwas passiert. 

Man kennt eben schon alles. Und das langweilt. 

Wobei ich Hoffnung hab. Survivalspiele.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2013)

Wie Icedaft so schön geschrieben hat, sind erst mal Frau und Familie am Start ist fürs Zocken nicht mehr viel Freizeit über 
Dafür gibt's jetzt andere Dinge die einem den Tag versüßen... und irgendwie bin ich ja doch ganz froh, nicht mehr wie früher 16-stündige LAN-Sessions durchzuzocken um am Sonntag Mittag heimzufahren und mir zu denken "BOAH, so hell hier draussen!".


----------



## firejohn (25. November 2013)

Ja Survivalspiele mit Freunden will ich auch ma ausprobieren. 

Du hast Recht, die inhaltliche Qualität hat nachgelassen. 

Bf3 hatte mich immens entäuscht, es fehlen die zusätzlichen Strategiemöglichkeiten, wegen zu kleinen Maps. Da gibt das Spiel nicht viel her an Spaß bzw Fesselung. 

Und es kommt mir auch so vor als wären die Spiele vermehrt für jüngere gemacht werden. 
Die ganzen Abzeichen etc. Kunterbunte Grafik, iich weiß nicht, die ganze Aufmachung von den derzeit produzierten Spielen halt.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2013)

Ich sags mal so, je älter man wird desto mehr hat man schon gesehen und entsprechend anspruchsvoller wird man. Gleichzeitig driften immer mehr Spiele Richtung Casual ab. Ist doch klar das man sich als"alter Hase" dafür nicht mehr sonderlich begeistern kann.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich. Hab mir nochmal jetzt ein potentes Gaming Notebook geholt um mal die ein oder ander Perle zu zocken aber basteln ist vorbei mangels Interesse und wirklich viel BF oder andere online Dinger machen mich net mehr an.

Wenn ich wirklich noch zocke dann Konsole. Xbox oder jetzt die Xbox one.

Dann aber auch Sachen wie AC oder mal Rennspiele.

Bin 34 und immer leidenschaftlicher Spieler und Bastler gewesen. Aber so langsam wird's echt mau  Jetzt ist mir Freundin, Auto und Sport wichtiger geworden als Hobby.

Mit Kumpels die man ja auch immer weniger sieht Treffen versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## XT1024 (25. November 2013)

Ist dieses ominöse RL das, was nach einem _7-16_ Uhr Arbeitstag, 1/2 bis 1 Stunde Fahrt, Einkauf und Abendessen übrig ist?


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2013)

Bei mir sieht's nicht ganz so aus...

Als Student (22) im 3. Semester mit Nebenjob hab ich eigentlich gut Zeit zum Zocken (Meine "Werktage" gehen meistens von 12 - 20 Uhr, wenn überhaupt) und zwischen 20 Abends und 4 uhr Morgens hab ich genug Freizeit - etwa zum Zocken, lernen... Die zwei stehen sich auch im ewigen Clinch. Wenn ich lernen muss, will ich zocken. Wenn ich zocken will, flasht mich kein Spiel sonderlich, lernen will ich dann aber auch nicht 

Ich hab dieses Jahr so viele Spiele wie noch nie gekauft (über 100?), was vor allem an Bundles lag, die mal eben für 4€ oder weniger über'n digitalen Ladentisch gehen. Und wenn ich nicht gewillt bin, für ein Spiel 4€ zu zahlen, dann kann ich das finde ich auch gleich lassen. Man muss auch sagen, dass viel Müll in meiner Steam-Bibliothek ist (Geschenke die ich nicht ablehnen konnte, Bundle-Zeugs) - von den aktuell 172 Spielen setzt es sich etwa wiefolgt zusammen:
20 Spiele: 100% durchgespielt, komplett fertig (Mit oder ohne Achievements)
30 weitere Spiele: Durchgespielt, fertig, Achievements tw. unvollständig 
10 sind derzeit installiert und werden nach und nach gespielt oder sind schon fertig und warten auf einen heruntergeseetzten Season Pass für mehr Content/Achievements (Bioshock Infinite, SR IV)
20 Spiele mit unfertigen Achievements, die ich noch spielen will, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe, die Achievements fertig zu machen oder eben 100% habe
40 Spiele wurden noch nicht gespielt und sollen noch gespielt werden
Die restlichen Spiele finden sich in der Rubrik "Total Crap" und besteht aus Spielen, die mich entweder total enttäuscht haben (The Witcher, Hotline Miami) oder eben aus unerwünschten Bundlebeigaben.

Allerdings erwische ich mich tatsächlich immer öfter dabei, wie ich mir denke: "Geil, das Spiel kostet nur X€" und dann gammelt es erstmal für ein paar Monate in Steam herum, weil ich keine Lust/Motivation habe, es zu spielen.

Und, es kommt, wie es kommen muss: In der Steam-Wunschliste sind schon wieder 20 Spiele, die ich vermutlich in den kommenden Sales wieder kaufe 
Ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich noch 60 Spiele durchzuspielen 

Was mir immer weiter auffällt ist, dass ich, wenn es keine Achievements gibt oder ein bestimmter Prozentsatz an Achievements mir zu langatmig erscheint (Etwa "tu das 1000000 Mal") ich noch weniger Lust zum Spielen habe.
In erster Linie motivieren mich bei vielen Spielen nur noch Achievements zum Spielen, ALLERDINGS gibt's tatsächlich noch Spiele die mich begeistern und die ich dann in 2 Tagen durchspiele - diese werden allerdings immer seltener. Wobei ich hier im Thread wohl noch nicht der typische Fall bin, die meisten von euch haben Spielen fast komplett den Rücken zugekehrt...

Was mein RL angeht, ich bin schon aktiv genug, die Freunde spannen einen gut ein (wobei man auch merkt, dass wir älter werden  ), ich könnte etwas mehr Sport treiben, die Freundin beschwert sich dass das Sixpack weicher geworden ist  - ich könnte natürlich mehr machen, aber mehr geht auch immer. Auch auffällig: Je weniger Zeit ich habe, desto mehr Lust habe ich auf's zocken.
Es gibt teilweise Wochen, in denen habe ich Zeit wie blöd und spiele pro Tag ne Stunde wenn's hochkommt, dann gibt's Wochen in denen ich sicherlich gute 30 Stunden zocke. Und alles zwischendrin.


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

Volcom schrieb:


> Wobei ich Hoffnung hab. Survivalspiele.


 


firejohn schrieb:


> Ja Survivalspiele mit Freunden will ich auch ma ausprobieren.


 

meine rede 

volcom und rolk habens auch schon erwähnt. mit länger werdender dienstzeit im zockergeschäft
kennt man irgendwann mal alles. auch wenn es neue games sind.

deshalb lässt mich auch diese dayz-mod nicht mehr los.
weil das wirklich mal wieder ein NEUES genre ist. man muss sich nicht auf entwicklerstudios verlassen
und hoffen, dass das game gut wird. hier schreiben die spieler die story!


----------



## Noctai (27. November 2013)

Bin auch 24 Jahre und bin vom Beruf Anlagenmechaniker. Die Zeit die ich zur verfügung habe , reicht um ab und an gepflegt zocken zu können. Was aber auch immer weniger wird. Games habe ich auch genug auf meinem Steam Account liegen. Ich würde sagen bei mir liegt es aber an der Übersättigung. Immerhin zocke ich schon seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr" so richtig am Rechner". Habe dementsprechend also auch alles mehr oder weniger für mich Relevante schon mal gezockt. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, die Spiele Revolutionieren sich ja jetzt auch nicht ständig. Deswegen ist halt die Luft bissl raus, bei mir zumindest. Aber so spielt das leben nun mal^^ Entweder kommt irgendwann der tag an dem wirklich mal was komplett neues kommt und mich wieder in seinem Bann zieht oder eben nicht, wenn nicht ist auch nicht Schlimm. 

Würde mir im Fall des Thread Erstellers, auch gar nicht so den Kopf drum machen, es schade zu finden bzw dem nach zu weinen. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann wieder die lust am Zocken oder eben nicht. 
Manchmal macht es ja auch um so mehr Spaß, wenn man ne ganze weile nicht gezockt hat. Wie mit so vielen dingen im Leben


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (27. November 2013)

Bin 25 und muss sagen dass es bei mir auch weniger geworden ist.
Ich arbeite als Betriebselektriker mit Früh- und Spätschicht.  In einer Frühschicht-Woche (5.00-13.00) krieg ichs eigentlich ganz gut hin mal ne Runde zu Zocken können (wenn denn mal was Gutes am Start ist) und auch noch Zeit für die Freundin zu haben.
In einer Spätschichtwoche (13-21.00) ziehe ich das Ausschlafen, Freundin und Hund aber auf jeden Fall vor weil effektiv sowieso weniger Freizeit ist.

Hab mir zwar nen guten PC zum Zocken gebaut aber ernsthaft nutzen tue ich ihn trotzdem eher selten. 70% der Zeit reicht mir ein Tablet. 
Ein grosses Problem ist aber, wie viele schon gesagt haben, dass die Qualität der Games masiv nachgelassen hat. Ich hoffe auf GTA5.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Geht mir ganz genauso. Bin in wenigen Tagen 21, von 12-18 begeisterter Zocker und Hardware-Bastler gewesen. Ende 17 habe ich gemerkt - Junge, du hockst den gesamten Tag vor dem PC, während andere Leute durch die Welt reisen, Menschen treffen, und Dinge bewegen. Da habe ich dann meinen ganzen Schnickschnack verkauft, und habe seitdem nur noch ein etwas potenteres Laptop gehabt, an dem ich auch mal das ein oder andere Spiel spielen konnte - aber auch das neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory durchgespielt, aber davor war monatelang Flaute. Der normale Gang der Dinge? Die Realisation, dass Computerspielen ein vergleichsweise unsozialer Zeitvertreib ist?
Dazu kommt noch fehlende Zeit, da das Studium langsam wirklich anzieht und viel Arbeit erfordert.. joa, so schauts bei mir aus.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es mir bisher schwerfällt, wirklich Halt im "RL" zu finden.. ich hoffe, das gibt sich mit der Zeit auch noch. Sprich, Freunde finden, Dinge unternehmen, usw. Das habe ich wirklich richtig verlernt.


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Bin jetzt 16 und habe einen miesen pc.

Ganz am anfang fing ich mit Ford Racing an, danach eben Ford Racing 2, dafür lies mein Vater extra ne neue Graka einbauen xD (heute läuft es auf jeder onboard)

Und danach gabs GTA 3 , ja zwischen 11 und 12 jahren, da mein bruder um 2 jahre älter ist konnte er es besorgen  

Spielte auch eine weile Wachwarrior und dann kam die PS2 die hatte mein bruder ca ein halbes jahr.
Denn der reiz zum spielen war fast nie da, obwohl ich das neue Ford Racing 3 hatte und ONI (habe es nochmal vor kurzen auf win7 ausgezockt)

2008 gabs nen neuen PC zum zocken mit nem athlon ii x2 215 und 9800gtx+ (800€ bei ebay) mein erster und letzter pc kauf bei ebay.

Nun habe ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit auf GTA IV gewartet und in der Zwischenzeit San Andreas und Just Cause 1 oder 2 gezockt, nun habe ich einen veralteten PC und spiele nur noch hin und wieder, da ich Just Cause 2, GTA IV und Sanits Row 4 schon satt habe und NFS Rivals und Sleeping dogs gehen  nicht flüssig.

Kaufe mir mitte 2014 nen neuen

Langer Text, Kurzer Sinn: Spiele mit dem, wo du die meiste freude hast, und es gibt auch zeiten, da ist es einfach nur langweilig aber es kommt die zeit des spielens wieder.

Habe einen arbeitskollegen, der mal kurzzeitig aufgehört hat GTA V zu spielen, wegen einer Freundin, aber er zockt jetzt schon wieder fröhlich vor sich hin  


Kenne aber auch jemand, der muss seine Freundin anbetteln, wenn er ein neues PS3 game möchte, und ab 20uhr ist konsolen schluss, da der fernseher wieder gebraucht wird xD


----------



## N00bler (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das es am Alter liegt... Eher daran dass man sich zu intensiv damit beschäftigt hat und der Geist jetzt nach neuem Futter sucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich gehöre ja vom Alter her eh ans andere Ende der Nahrungskette, aber muss auch sagen das derzeitig wenig am Start ist was einen fesseln könnte. Ich bin außerdem hier zu oft am Start um die Zeit anderweitig nutzen zu können


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es am Alter liegt... Eher daran dass man sich zu intensiv damit beschäftigt hat und der Geist jetzt nach neuem Futter sucht.



Kann sein -> habe jetzt den Modellbau für mich entdeckt und das Motorrad fahren (sehr teurer spaß, man muss 3mal zahlen um den schein zu bekommen)


----------



## jamie (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich keinen Bock auf so 0815-Gedöns habe. So CoD und so'n Quatsch. Genauso kann ich mir solche blöden Filme nicht mehr geben. Da kriege ich Kopfweh von. 
Immer noch gerne spiel ich aber CS:GO und Infestation: Survivor Stories wegen des Wettkampfs. Die haben beide nicht nur eine nettere Gameplay-Mechanik sondern verzichten auf so eine blöde Inszenierung. Auch spiele ich ab und an mal gerne was total anderes. The Stanley Parable zum Beispiel. Oder Mirror's Edge. Oder Brütal Legend. Insgesamt spiele ich aber deutlich weniger und mach mehr in anderen Bereichen. Musik-Produktion, Modellbau und so'n Kram.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine auch, dass das nix mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Ich bin 13 und habe eine Xbox 360. Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust zu spielen, da ich keine guten Spiele habe und ich auch noch keins gefunden habe, wo ich dachte: Wow, das will ich haben! Ich dachte, dass wäre bei GTA so, allerdings habe ich es mir ein Wochenende ausgeliehen, sehr viel gespielt und als es dann wieder weg war, habe ich es überhaupt nicht vermisst.


----------



## Frumpel (31. Dezember 2013)

Witzig, dies alles zu lesen, erkenne ich in einigen Inhalten wieder.

Ich bin keine 24 wieder TE mehr, hatte aber um den Dreh auf ein Tiefpunkt was Games angeht.
Das hat sich bis heute auch gehalten, ganz, gaaaanz selten, meistens um die Weihnachtszeit, hole ich das 98er Highlight Total Annihilation aus der Schublade hervor und zocke es ein paar Wochen im Gefechtsmodus 
Mich hat bis heute kein Game, wirklich kein Game, so mitgerissen und nachhaltig beeindruckt wie TA.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Januar 2014)

LThomas1998 schrieb:


> Kann sein -> habe jetzt den Modellbau für mich entdeckt und das Motorrad fahren (sehr teurer spaß, man muss 3mal zahlen um den schein zu bekommen)


Für den A1 oder A2? Den 125er Schein hab ich auf Anhieb bestanden.
Was fürn Moped hast du?
Modellbau war bei mir früher, so bis 14/15 hab ich recht viel an Flugzeugmodellen und der Märklin Eisenbahn rumgebastelt, inzwischen hat mich da auch die Lust verlassen und das Zeug liegt im Keller im Dornröschenschlaf  Der Modellbaukram ist auch recht teuer geworden, finde ich, da kauf ich mir um 200 Euro lieber mal ne neue Graka oder nen Monitor statt irgend so einen Elektromotor oder ne Lok, die eh nur im Kreis rum saust ^^


----------



## LThomas1998 (5. Januar 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Für den A1 oder A2? Den 125er Schein hab ich auf Anhieb bestanden.
> Was fürn Moped hast du?
> Modellbau war bei mir früher, so bis 14/15 hab ich recht viel an Flugzeugmodellen und der Märklin Eisenbahn rumgebastelt, inzwischen hat mich da auch die Lust verlassen und das Zeug liegt im Keller im Dornröschenschlaf  Der Modellbaukram ist auch recht teuer geworden, finde ich, da kauf ich mir um 200 Euro lieber mal ne neue Graka oder nen Monitor statt irgend so einen Elektromotor oder ne Lok, die eh nur im Kreis rum saust ^^



Hatte ihn auch auf anhieb

Aber mal 1000 für die ausbildung
Danach um die 200-300 für den Prüfer, und das sie mir den schein zusenden
Und jetzt noch 300 für die Perfektionsfahrt und das für den A1 bis 125ccm und 15 ps 

Habe eine Aprilia RX 125 

In österreich


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. Januar 2014)

LThomas1998 schrieb:


> Habe eine Aprilia RX 125
> 
> In österreich


Cool die hab ich auch, geiles Gerät 
Meine hat aber bissl mehr wie 15 PS dank Sportauspuff und so ^^


----------



## LThomas1998 (6. Januar 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Cool die hab ich auch, geiles Gerät
> Meine hat aber bissl mehr wie 15 PS dank Sportauspuff und so ^^




Habs aufmachen lassen, hat so ca 30 ps ohne sporty

Fährst du mit gemisch??

Bin mal in der stadt gefahren und länger bergab, denke nun, das die leistung weniger geworden ist??
Vll. Angerieben??

Steige darum vll auf gemisch um


----------



## Lotto (6. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist einfach: es gibt kaum noch frische Spielideen.
Deswegen bin ich sehr froh in den Jahren aufgewachsen zu sein, als die Spielebranche noch in Aufbruchstimmung stand. Da kamen soviele Hammer-Titel raus, die konnte man alle gar nicht spielen (und das war nur PC, ne Konsole hab ich damals nie besessen).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach: es gibt kaum noch frische Spielideen.
> Deswegen bin ich sehr froh in den Jahren aufgewachsen zu sein, als die Spielebranche noch in Aufbruchstimmung stand. Da kamen soviele Hammer-Titel raus, die konnte man alle gar nicht spielen (und das war nur PC, ne Konsole hab ich damals nie besessen).


 
Mir gefällt eher Sims in Egoperspektive + Rust + DayZ 
Das würde mich richtig hart bocken


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach: es gibt kaum noch frische Spielideen.
> Deswegen bin ich sehr froh in den Jahren aufgewachsen zu sein, als die Spielebranche noch in Aufbruchstimmung stand. Da kamen soviele Hammer-Titel raus, die konnte man alle gar nicht spielen (und das war nur PC, ne Konsole hab ich damals nie besessen).


 
Pokemon Rot/Gelb/Blau und Silber/Gold/Kristall in aktueller Grafik, Egoperspektive, quasi wie eine Mischung aus Crysis/Elder Scrolls/..
Das wäre so ziemlich ein absoluter Garant dafür, mich wieder stundenlang vor das Ding zu fesseln.  (Kindheitserinnerungen etc.)
Aber das war's auch so ziemlich..


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2014)

Kann den TE gut nachvollziehen.

Bei mir hat das mehrere Faktoren, ähnlich zu denken:

1. Nur noch ein Bruchteil der aktuellen Games unterstützt noch meine Grafikkartengeneration
2. Bin mittlerweile Student und habe schlichtweg weniger bis keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken
3. Hatte schon immer auch andere Interessen/Hobbys
4. Habe ich selber immer weniger Lust auf intensives Zocking

Klar gibt es immernoch Spiele, die mich interessieren und ich mir auch kaufe bzw. kaufen werde (größtenteils Fortsetzungen von mir bekannten Spielereihen), nur habe ich schlichtweg gar nicht mehr die Lust mir jeden Titel anzutun, auch die vermeintlich besonders guten, die alle immer wieder hochhypen. Dishonored, Dark Souls und wie diese neuen Games alle heißen habe ich nie gespielt. Auch als alter _Battlefield_-Veteran boykottiere ich die Serie seit _Battlefield 3_.

Nachdruck verleiht diese "Unlust" zum Spielen zudem noch das mit dem Alter größer werdende Gefühl, einfach zu erwachsen für die Gamingwelt zu sein, dass das alles eher zu der jungen "Internet-Hype-Multimedia-Unterhaltungs-Gesellschaft" gehört. Wenn ich mir z.B. den Sony-PlayStaiton-4-Werbespot () ansehe, dann verstehe ich plötzlich warum immer so viele Computer- und Videospiele für kindisch erachten.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Januar 2014)

Mir gehts ganz gleich. Liegt sicher dran ich seit ich 13 bin zocke bis jetz (21) und ziemlich alles gesehn habe. Die Qualität der meisten Spiele aktuell ist auch nicht so gut u wenn dann zockt man es relativ schnell durch.


----------



## dr.goodwill (6. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es hoch interessant wie hier über die Dinge gesprochen wird.
Besonders interessant finde ich, das ich der einzige bin der in die "Wechseljahre" gekommen bin. 
Mit 16 1/2 habe eine Ausbildung zum Technischen Zeichner angefangen. Bereits jetzt bin ich einer Weiterbildung
"Techniker". In dieser bzw. Anfangszeit habe ich überhaupt keine Zeit mehr intensiv zu zocken. Arbeit, Abendschule, Freundin 
Und das Haus fordern genug. Kurz und bündig: CAD, Umformtechnik, FEM und Keyuser sind wesentlich interessanter...


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 30 und habe immernoch Lust zum Zocken. Ich befinde mich in einer Fernbeziehung und habe daher in der Woche abends oft Zeit. Da ich keinen Fernseher habe und auch nicht will (-> Müll, Verdummung), steht abends einer erwachsenen Runde Skyrim, Hitman oder Metro oft nichts im Wege (außer ich bin im Kino). 

@ Tiz92

Die von mir genannten Titel finde ich eigentlich recht gut. TombRaider hatte mich letztes Jahr auch positiv überrascht, Borderlands 2 ist mit Freunden (Internet-Coop) sowieso gut und über den zweiten Witcher müssen wir wohl garnicht erst reden. Ich bin mit der spielerischen Gesamtsituation zufrieden.

@ Two-Face

Wären denn in deinen Augen abends 2 Stunden Witcher 2 statt Fernsehprogramm intensives zocken?


----------



## cherry_coke (8. Januar 2014)

Ist doch ganz normal im Leben, dass sich Interessen verändern. Ich habe früher auch viel mehr gezockt als heute. Heute interessiere ich mich zB. mehr für die Technik dahinter, beschäftige mich mit der Programmierung von Android-Apps und und und. Natürlich ist es schade, dass ich mich nicht mehr so fürs zocken begeistern kann, andererseits habe ich einen für mich guten Ersatz gefunden. Schlimm wäre es nur, wenn man nicht wüsste, was man mit seiner Freizeit machen sollte, aber das scheint ja bei keinem von euch der Fall zu sein.

Ich finde es aber super, dass es sowas wie Nvidia 3D Vision, Oculus Rift usw. gibt. Durch solche "Spielereien" bleibt das zocken für mich weiterhin interessant.

Mein letztes Spiel, was ich intensivst gezockt habe war/ist Skyrim mit 200+ Stunden. Manchmal muss man sich einfach mal auf etwas einlassen, dann kann es auch echt gut werden. 

Zzt. fiebere ich auf GTA5 hin.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2014)

belle schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Wären denn in deinen Augen abends 2 Stunden Witcher 2 statt Fernsehprogramm intensives zocken?


 Verstehe jetzt nicht, was du meinst.


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Januar 2014)

In der Woche fehlt mir(22) nach der Arbeit auch jegliche Lust zum zocken. Die meisten großen Spiele/Shooter(BF,COD etc.) lassen mich mittlerweile auch vollkommen kalt und sind sowiso alle gleich da sie nur von einander kopieren und Massen tauglich gemacht werden. In viele AAA Titeln steckt heutzutage keine Seele/Liebe mehr und es geht nur noch um Profit und Risikominimierung. Dennoch wenn mal die Zeit/Lust da ist kann ich mich schon noch für Spiele begeistern. Allerdings sollten die Spiele schon etwas besonders haben oder eine gute Story die mich fesselt wie z.B. Mass Effect oder Bioshock. Auch für Spiele mit Humor(GTA,Portal,Stanley parable) kann ich mich noch jederzeit begeistern. Die ganzen Spiele mit 0815 Gameplay und Story könne mir gestohlen bleiben. 

Fazit: Ich kann mich noch für Spiele begeistern und werde das auch noch in fünf Jahren können, da bin ich mir sicher. Die Zeit die ich mit Spielen verbringe hat und wird sich jedoch weiter reduzieren. Achja etwas für das ich mich heute gar nicht mehr begeistern kann ist Fernsehen. Im Schnitt schaue ich in der Woche keine Stunde fern.


belle schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> Wären denn in deinen Augen abends 2 Stunden Witcher 2 statt Fernsehprogramm intensives zocken?


Das läuft auf seinen Steinzeitgrafikkarten doch eh nicht


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich ( 32 ) Spiele schon mein leben lang -hardware und genre übergreifend,- alles was der spielemarkt zu bieten hat und find die Auswahl,Qualität usw zzt. recht gut.

Hab auch Frau,Kinder,Haus,viele viele Hobbies,Freunde und viel mit der Arbeit zu tun. Und trotzdem finde ich immer Zeit zum Spielen und das soll auch so bleiben. Denn wenn ich mir vorstelle irgendwann im Altenheim vor mich hin zu dümpeln, dann will ich wenigstens meinen PC dabei haben!

Hab gestern witcher DURCHgespielt. Wer es selbst blind und cheatfrei durchgeschafft hat, weiß hier wovon ich rede und wie toll man sich danach fühlt. Nach einem kinobesuch bin ich immer hin und her gerissen und hab meistens einen bitteren nachgeschmack. Fernsehen kucke ich grundsätzlich garnicht ausser Fussball. Große Spiel bieten einem da einfach deutlich mehr. 

(ich rede hier nicht von irgendwelchen angri birds apps sowas rühr ich nicht mehr an)


Da die Zeit zum Spielen knapp bemessen ist, darf man diese nicht für schlechte Spiele verschwenden.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (12. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele auch schon mein lebenlang ... vor allem mit 16 ging es extrem los mit ESL CS 1.6 etc ... den ganzen tag 4-9 Stunden am PC mit den Jungs und ein War und Gather nach dem anderen ... ständig an Configs rumeditieren ...

Jetzt ist man 22, arbeitet, hat eine ernste Beziehung, Pflichten, wenig Zeit... Viele Freunde sind auch eher mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt...
Nicht nur dass das Zocken zu kurz kommt:
Allgemein schafft es kaum noch ein Spiel mich am Monitor zu fesseln... Singeplayer schon gar nicht mehr... Ich bin durch Tomb Raider, Borderlands 2, Max Payne 3, Dishonored etc nur noch weinend durchgerannt hauptsache ich habe es gespielt... andere Spiele wie Hitman Absolution oder Dirt 3 bis Batman Arkhan Origins habe ich nach der Hälfte nicht mehr angerührt.... Es ist nicht mehr wie früher.

Ich habe mindestens 130 Spiele die ich sofort installieren könnte, zum größten Teil ganze Klassiker oder top-aktuelle Titel.... aber entweder komme ich nicht zum zocken und wenn doch langweilen mich alle titel so sehr, dass sie nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit schon wieder deinstalliert werden. Nur BF3 bzw. BF4 bewegen mich wieder zum stundenlangen Zocken vorausgesetzt die Jungs sind da.

Das Hardware-Aufrüsten, Benchen, OC etc macht mir mittlerweile sogar mehr Spaß, aber Geld wächst leider auch nicht auf Bäumen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2014)

Ich zocke heute deutlich weniger als früher. Das liegt einerseits daran, dass ich heutzutage natürlich weniger Zeit habe als in meiner Kindheit, aber auch weil nur wenige heutige Spiele meinen Geschmack treffen. Ich spiele vor allem Rollenspiele mit Party (und am liebsten dazu noch Rundenbasierter Kampf) sowie Rundenstrategiespiele à la Battle Isle bzw. 4X Spiele. 2 Genres, die sehr selten geworden sind. Dementsprechend sieht auch auch mein PC Spieleplan letzter Woche aus: Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares, Might & Magic VII: For Blood and Honor und Heroes of Might & Magic IV. Alles Games, die nicht gerade als Taufrisch zu bezeichnen sind und nicht mal annähernd mein Netbook fordern würden.

Bei Kickstarter fand ich endlich wieder Games, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen. Der Großteil davon befindet sich allerdings noch in Entwicklung, so dass bei mir erstmal das große Warten angesagt ist. Ghost Control und Battle Worlds: Kronos zock ich des öfteren, Word Realms ist sehr gut für zwischendurch und trainiert mein englisch nebenbei (Word Realms ist ein mix aus Rollenspiel und Scrabble). Xenonauts, Godus, Maia, Legends of Eisenwald und War for the Overworld sind noch in der Beta und dementsprechend Buggy und/oder einfach unfertig und werden deshalb nur ab und zu angespielt.

Hoffnung aufs neue Jahr geben mir bisher nur 2-3 Titel: Age of Wonders 3, South park: The Stick of Truth und eventuell Might & Magic X. Letzteres nur eventuell, weil
1. einige designentscheidungen mir echt nicht gefallen
2. das Spiel (wie die ganze serie seit HoMM V) nicht mehr im ursprünglichen Universum spielt und alle Science Fantasy Elemente gekickt worden sind.

Wenn ich viel Zeit habe, zock ich auch manchmal Hearts of Iron oder Victoria. Da verfliegt die Zeit allerdings so schnell dass ich echt VIEL Zeit brauch wenn ich da mal wieder eine neue Partie wagen möchte


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2014)

@*bofferbrauer*
Gibt es da nicht zahlreiche Titel für die älteren Konsolen? Ich denke, mit einer gebrauchten PS3 lässt sich da doch was machen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2014)

Doch, da gibt es einige, das stimmt. Aber was soll ich dabei mit einer PS3? Die meisten dieser Spiele sind noch in den frühen 90ern rausgekommen, sprich vor PS1 Zeiten. Einige davon habe ich auch auf meiner Wii, Virtual Console sei dank, andere besitze ich noch von damals. Ich habe noch meine NES, SNES, N64, Sega Master System II sowie Megadrive Konsolen an meinem alten Röhrenfernseher laufen. Nur meine NES macht mir langsam Sorgen, die scheint so langsam den Geist aufzugeben 

Btw, PS1 und PS2 besitze ich auch noch


----------



## Allgaeuer (13. Januar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Doch, da gibt es einige, das stimmt. Aber was soll ich dabei mit einer PS3? Die meisten dieser Spiele sind noch in den frühen 90ern rausgekommen, sprich vor PS1 Zeiten. Einige davon habe ich auch auf meiner Wii, Virtual Console sei dank, andere besitze ich noch von damals. Ich habe noch meine NES, SNES, N64, Sega Master System II sowie Megadrive Konsolen an meinem alten Röhrenfernseher laufen. Nur meine NES macht mir langsam Sorgen, die scheint so langsam den Geist aufzugeben
> 
> Btw, PS1 und PS2 besitze ich auch noch



Das ist ja schon fast ein Museum, was du da zuhause hast!


----------



## efdev (13. Januar 2014)

jo ich bin zarte 18 und hab schon die selben probleme wie die "alten".
einfach nix zum zocken da kommt nichts mehr was reizt jetzt im moment gammel ich wieder mehr hier im forum oder höre nur musik.
das schlimmste ist zeit als schüler hab ich genug, aber kein bock zu zocken und naja was sinnvolles machen nee, dafür werd ich mich dieses jahr mal mehr mit HWbot beschäftigen und dem skaten wieder widmen. (für alle die nichts zum zocken haben ich grabe gerade wieder die stalker reihe aus.)


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2014)

Allgaeuer schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast ein Museum, was du da zuhause hast!


 
Dabei hab ich noch nicht alle mitgezählt, den Gamecube hatte ich vergessen (inklusive Game Boy Player für GBA Spiele) ^^ Und die moderneren Wii, Wii U und OUYA fehlten natürlich auch noch 

Und bei den Mobilkonsolen 1 Gameboy, 1 Gameboy Color, 2 Game Boy Advance (1 defekt), 2 DS, 1 Game Gear (defekt)

Denke nun hab ich alle aufgezählt


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2014)

Ein Freak...ich darf bei meiner kleinen Familie eigentlich nix sagen, WII, WII U, DS, 3DS XL.


----------



## BertB (13. Januar 2014)

habe 15 jahre fast nur civilisation gezockt, das aber exzessiv, (civ2, civ3, alpha centauri, civ4 mit diversen mods, zehntausende stunden vermutlich gesamt)
so von 1996 bis 2011

seit ich keinen alkohol mehr trink kann ichs nicht mehr sehen, manchmal zock ichs noch an, aber sicher nicht zeitenweise täglich 6 stunden und im urlaub bis zu 15h
(hab auch nicht immer nur das gemacht, hatte immer halt so mehrwöchige phasen, grad als student, aber immer auch viel mit freunden draußen rumgezogen)

final fantasy 9, 7, 8, 6, 5, 4, 3, 10, 12 hab ich auch noch massig gezockt, in der reihenfolge, sowie breath of fire 3 und suikoden iv und v, und persona 3, devil summoner,
und als kind endlose zeiten pirates! und elite

dieser tage fesselt mich kein spiel für 100+ stunden pro runde

gamer pc hab ich jetzt allerdings den besten, den ich je hatte, auch im rahmen der jeweiligen zeit
(eigentlich 2)

für civ hatte halt auch was einfaches gereicht 


in letzter zeit les und schreib ich viel  mehr über pc, als dass ich zocken würde, leg aber paradoxerweise umso mehr wert auf top hardware, gefällt mir aber gut
zocken tu ich grad vor allem: ff xiv arr und world of warplanes

aus dem alter bin ich aber noch lange nicht (37)


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Januar 2014)

Das kenne ich, war bei mir ganz ähnlich. Ich hatte allerdings nur Civ 2 (die CD Version mit den Beratern... schade dass es die in späteren Civs nicht mehr gab), dafür kannst du die anderen Titel mit Battle Isle 2+3, Panzer General IIID, Fantasy General, Master of Orion 1+2, Master of Magic, die Siedler 1+2, Stars! (wer das noch kennt ), Warcraft 1+2, Populous 1+2, Theme Park, Theme Hospital und Lemmings ersetzen. Und auch hier ist keines dabei, welches meinen damaligen 486er aus der Reserve gelockt hätte. Kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Tag erinnern an dem ich schweren Schnupfen hatte. Ich zockte dann den ganzen Tag Panzer General IIID und war so auf das Spiel fixiert dass meine Nase während der Spielzeit nicht mal mehr lief!

Bei den Konsolen waren es vor allem
Nes: Zelda 1+2 (vor allem letztgenannter), SMB 3 (ohne Flöte durchgezockt), Megaman 2, Turtles 1+2, Super Off Road... und Duck Hunt (sch... Hund!)
Master System: Columns, Golden Axe Warrior (erweitertes Zelda 1 im Golden Axe Universum), Ghostbusters und Wonder Boy in Monster Land
SNES: Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, A Link to the Past, Super Mario World

Bei all diesen Spielen liegt meine Gesamtspielzeit jeweils weit über 100 Stunden. Bei moderneren Titeln dürften dies nur die wirklichen Grand Strategy Titel von Paradox Interactive, sprich Hearts of Iron, Victoria und Supreme Ruler geschafft haben, Total War ist mir im Vergleich zu denen schon zu simplistisch. 

Zwischen beiden Phasen lag noch meine Wizardry/Might & Magic Phase. Bei Might & Magic IV+V (World of Xeen), VI, VII und VIII, HoMM II, III und IV sowie Wizardry 8 komme ich jeweils auch locker auf über 100 Spielstunden, vor allem bei letztgenanntem


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

hab auch noch x andere spiele gezockt, aber die hier halt echt jeweils mörderviel
might and magic auch cool, king´s bounty auch, advance wars vom gameboy advance als emulator, ring of red, strategic command: eh alles mit rundenstrategie

und multiplayer consolenmäßig (also zu zweit oder viert vor einem fernseher): 007 golden eye, super street fighter II, tekken 3, 4, 5, killer instinct, mario kart, mario kart 64, micro machines, road rage, f-zero, tony hawk, wave race, 1080°, 

die letzten zwei halt immer abwechselnd, immer tricks für punkte modus, nicht rennen, oder so, obwohls wave race heißt
alles andere mit: "verlierer raus!",  wenn mehr leute als pads

europa universalis ist sehr gut (alle teile), hab ich grad aber auch keine nerven dafür


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Zeit wegen des Berufs- oder Familienlebens knapp wird, müssen zwangsläufig Prioritäten gesetzt werden. Dann entscheidet sich, ob Videospiele so viel Spaß machen, dass man weiterhin Zeit in sie investiert oder ob einem andere Dinge wichtiger sind. Unbegrenzt Zeit hat man nunmal nicht.
Unabhängig von zeitlichen Beschränkungen kann man aber offenbar auch so die Lust am Spielen verlieren... das nennt man dann wohl rauswachsen  Woran das liegt, ist sehr interessant und sollte weiter diskutiert werden.

Dieses Jahr werde ich 30 und den Spaß am Zocken habe ich noch nicht  verloren. Spiele auf Geschäftsreisen viele Indie-Spiele, weil das Arbeitsnotebook oft nicht mehr leistet, habe sie aber bereits fest ins Herz geschlossen. Wenn ich mal zuhause bin spiele ich aber auch gerne Blockbuster wie  Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, Battlefield und co. Nur spiele ich nicht mehr alle Spiele durch, ich bin  wählerisch geworden... Zeitlich gesehen spiele ich natürlich viel weniger als noch zu Schul- oder Studienzeiten, aber es ist nach wie vor meine liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Im letzten Jahr ist meine Steambibliothek auf über 130 Spiele gewachsen, Tendenz steigend. Man hat nun eben das Geld, um vieles auszuprobieren... 

Btw ein schönes Thema


----------



## Gamestracker (19. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

ich bin letztes Jahr 30 geworden . Und habe mir von meiner Freundin schon anhören müssen. "Bis du nicht zu alt dafür". 

Fact ist mit 27 Jahren habe ich mit dem extrem Spielen von Cod,Quake etc Multiplayer aufgehört. Danach habe ich Starcraft 2 für mich entdeckt und spiele in der Scene nun weiter.  Trotzdem maximal 2x 2 Stunden in der Woche, wenn überhaupt. Andere Spiele nur noch wenn mich die Story interessiert. Dann ist es auch egal welche Genre das Game ist. Wenn die Story stimmt dann wird es gekauft , gezockt und von der Platte geschmissen. Eine gute Story ist für mich wie für andere ein gutes Buch.
Letztes gekauft Game : Starcraft 2 Hots . Next Game kommt erst mit GTA 5. 

Also Fazit :  Ich wachse langsam raus aus dem Spiele Sektor. 

Gruß


----------



## loser321 (19. Januar 2014)

Abends ein, zwei geile Rennen oder ein paar Fights am Himmel wissen schon zu begeistern. (Iracing/Warthunder)
Freu mich auf die Panzer. Hab noch nie World of Tanks gespielt.

Aber stundenlang wie meine Frau Tombraider oder AC4 geht nicht mehr. 
Da nehm ich lieber mein RC Car, dann hab ich auch gleich wieder was zu basteln.

Ah ja bin Jahrgang 77' und immer noch Kind im Mann.


----------



## McRoll (21. Januar 2014)

Bald 30 und zocke seit ich 11-12 war immer noch mit Begeisterung. Dabei helfen mir allerdings einige Begebenheiten: bin überzeugter Single und wohne 10 Minuten mitm Rad von meiner Arbeit entfernt, somit ist reichlich Freizeit gegeben. Dazu kommt dass alle Freunde und Bekannte quer durch Deutschland verstreut wohnen (und einige jeden Abend stundenlang am Rechner suchten), somit ist mit Rausgehen auch nix. Also wird gezockt, dabei fast immer in Gesellschaft über Teamspeak, dann bleibts auch spaßig.

Allerdings ists auch nicht mehr so viel wie früher was aber damit zu tun hat dass der Anspruch wächst (seit 15 Jahren Hardcorezocken quer durch alle Genres). 9 von 10 Spielen erfüllen meine Ansprüche schlicht nicht mehr und ich könnte sie nie länger als ne halbe Stunde zocken. COD und Co. gehen einfach nicht mehr, da penn ich ein vor Langeweile.

Gezockt werden zum einen Flugsims wie KA 50/Huey/FC 3 von DCS World und zum anderen Echtzeitstrategie im Stile von Wargame Airland Battle und Supcom:FA und Rundenstrategie wie Civ 5. Zwischendurch immer auch eine Runde World of Tanks oder Path of Exile. Bis vor einem Jahr auch Eve Online. Abwechslung ist gegeben 

Ich picke mir einfach die für mich besten Spiele raus und lasse den Rest links liegen. Hat natürlich zur Folge dass ich vielleicht 3 Spiele pro Jahr erwerbe. Langt mir aber weil ich mittlerweile eine recht große Sammlung zusammengesucht habe und nebenher noch viel lese, bzw Sport mache. Somit läuft alles bestens, nur die Spiele sollten qualitativ zulegen, ich warte immer noch auf ein richtig gutes MMO.


----------



## alm0st (27. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne die Situation sehr gut. Ich hab neben Beruf akutell noch ein Abendstudium laufen (2x Pro Woche 4 Stunden) und trainiere 3x mal pro Woche im Fitnessstudio. Damit bleiben unter der Woche vielleicht 2 Stunden pro Abend die ich zocken könnte - dafür aber quasi Samstag und Sonntag komplett Freizeit zum Zocken. Früher hab ich auch teilweise regelrechte Marathons veranstaltet: Freitag Nachmittag heim, Kühlschrank aufgefüllt und dann bis Sonntagnacht bis auf die 2 obligatorischen Schlaufpausen von 4-5 Stunden durchgezockt. Oder einfach ein Gather nach dem anderen. Aber nach fast 5 Jahren exzessivem CS mit allem Drum und Dran (Clan, Liga/Ladder/Training/etc. pp) hab ich die Schnauze voll von MP Shootern. BF3 war noch ganz nett, geht mir mittlerweile aber auch total auf die Nerven und für ein verbuggtes Update Names BF4 zahl ich keinen Cent (zumal Origin nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner kommt). 

Mittlerweile gibt es auch einfach viel weniger Spiele die einen lange fesseln. Tomb Raider ist zum Beispiel eigentlich ganz gut gelungen - jedoch kaum innovativ und länger als ne Stunde möcht ich es gar nicht spielen.

Dagegen steht so ein geiles Indie Spiel wie Dont Starve. Eigentlich recht simples Spielprinzip, dafür aber absolut einzigartig in Sachen Grafik und Ton. Das spielt fesselt mich problemlos für 3-4 Stunden und erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeiten vom Rollercoaster Tycoon züruck, wo man quasi ewig drin versumpfen konnte.

Unterm Strich ist es einfach traurig, dass quasi alle größeren Spieleproduktionen nur noch auf hochglanzpolierte Scheinprodukte sind, die zwar in der ersten groß glänzen aber danach nicht mehr viel vom großen Hype überbleibt....


----------



## CryanB (31. Januar 2014)

Geht mir gelegentlich auch so.


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. März 2014)

Es liegt eher an den Müll den man uns heute versucht anzudrehen. Absolut nichts mehr für Core Gamer auf den Spielemarkt. Hoffe das Star Citizen absolut kein Casualmüll wird, nicht mal ansatzweise!


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. März 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Es liegt eher an den Müll den man uns heute versucht anzudrehen.


 
Hab ich heute auch mal wieder gemerkt. Früher bekam man die Zeit beim Zocken nicht mehr mit, weil man so drin vertieft war, heute sehen die Games zwar besser aus, aber so tief eintauchen wie damals geht bei keinem aktuellen Spiel mehr. Heute mal wieder Might & Magic IV&V: World of Xeen gezockt... und der Tag ist gelaufen, schwupps waren die Stunden weg und draußen dunkel geworden.


----------



## Hoopster (22. März 2014)

bei zelda habe ich nicht mal mitbekommen das eine woche rum war 

das hatte einfach so gerockt das alles andere egal war!


----------



## NicoGermanman (22. März 2014)

Nein ich glaube nicht, das man aus dem Alter überhaupt rauskommen kann (20).
Liegt wohl eher daran, das seit über einem halben Jahr nichts mehr gutes raus kahm, denn ich habe in fasst der selben Zeit wie der TE auch keine Lust mehr zu Zocken (was den auch bei dem Schrott was in letzter zeit so kahm ).


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf The War of Mine (absoluter Muss für Alle!) Dark Souls 2 ist schon raus .


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. März 2014)

Mir fehlt Momentan auch der anreiz seit einigen Wochen, letzte was eigentlich spielte war mehr oder minder lustlos Banished.
Nebenbei stapeln sich die Games bei Steam wie Bioshock 1-3(infinite), Two Worlds 2, Skyrim Dragonborn/Dawnguard, Deus Ex Human Revolutin Directors Cut, Dishonored, Alan Wake und viele weitere Spiele + Indies für zwischendurch.
Auf der Wii U sind da noch Mario U,Mario 3d World, Zelda Twighlight Princess... (Donkey kong Country Tropical Freeze würde mir ebendfalls zulegen...)
Auf der PS3 liegen noch FF 7/8/9, Tales of Graces, GT 5 & 6 wobei mir noch gerne Tales of Symphonia HD zulegen werde da es mir auf der Wii schon gefallen hatte, doch nach einen Firmware zurücksetzen wegen bug waren Saves weg und die lust wieder die PS3 zu starten ist futsch.

Starbound, Day Z, Rust hätte auch lust drauf aber alleine sind diese Spiele doch eher zu vernachlässigen, da langweilig.
Wirklich gut Unterhalten war anfang diese Jahres zuletzt mit Industrie Gigant 2 was so suchten konnte, was wieder nur aussagt das Moderne Grafikblockbuster zwar toll sein können aber an den Charme von damals kommen sie nicht rann.

Letztendes fehlt mir auch einweig der ehrgeiz da nur am WE spielen kann fehlt mir die Motivation mich durch Monsterhorden zu prügeln, lieber möchte mehr oder minder leicht im spiel voran kommen ohne Stundenlang leveln zu müssen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

Ich hab mir bei Humble Bundle 4 Spiele gejolt und suchte gerade Company of Heroes


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

@ dwayne: ff7 ist vermutlich das beste spiel, was ich je gesehen habe (und ich zock seit 25jahren)
relativ viel grinden muss man allerdings, aber die story ist sahne, und auch vor allem das ausrüstungssystem mit der materia/substanz

ff8 ebenso, nur hier ist dassystem mit den GFs nervig, aber story top

ff9 auch nice


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> @ dwayne: ff7 ist vermutlich das beste spiel, was ich je gesehen habe (und ich zock seit 25jahren)
> relativ viel grinden muss man allerdings, aber die story ist sahne, und auch vor allem das ausrüstungssystem mit der materia/substanz
> 
> ff8 ebenso, nur hier ist dassystem mit den GFs nervig, aber story top
> ...



FF7 = habes es früher auf PSX gespielt, Nachbar hatte es aber viel weiter als aus den Reaktor waren wir nicht.
FF8 = Hatte es bis zum anfang CD4 gespielt anschliessend Freeze durch weil die Hexe dabei hatte die man erst bekommen sollte, Xplroer CD sollte jeden bekannt sein, wie auch immer bestraft wurde halt da durch das kein Backsave hatte. Somit blieb nur neu anfangen was jedoch nie tat.
FF9 = Das einzigste Final Fantasy was ich durchgespielt hatte und wovon noch alle cds Besitze.
FFX = Auf einer defekten PS2 gespielt längere Zeit nicht gespeichert da kein punkt vorhanden, ein PS2 Freeze geschah und auch keine lust nimmer es auf defekten ps2 zu spielen.

Was ich im PSN vermisse sind unteranderen... The Legend of Dragon, Dino Crisis 1, Jade Cocoon, Digimon World 2003 & Digimon World in gefixten version.
Die einzigen Rollenspiele die Klassisch an Final Fantasy 7/8/9 rankommen sind Tales of Symphonia und Tales of Graces


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> @ dwayne: ff7 ist vermutlich das beste spiel, was ich je gesehen habe (und ich zock seit 25jahren)
> relativ viel grinden muss man allerdings, aber die story ist sahne, und auch vor allem das ausrüstungssystem mit der materia/substanz



FF6 fand ich eigentlich noch besser und epischer, sogar von der Story her. Und für SNES Verhältnisse ist die Grafik auch super.


----------



## BertB (24. März 2014)

war auch top


----------



## kingkoolkris (25. März 2014)

So richtige Meisterwerke sind echt selten geworden, habe auch keine Motivation irgendwelche 08/15 Shooter durchzuzocken.
Was hat das früher Bock gemacht Mafia, Half-Life, Deus Ex, Freelancer 
Heute kann ich noch Tagelang an Civilization 1 (DOS) sitzen ^^

Mittlerweile zocke ich nur noch ein paar Partien FIFA, n paar Runden Assetto Corsa, das war's.


----------



## YuT666 (30. März 2014)

Bin 41 und hab in den 70ern mit dem Zocken begonnen (Intel Telespiel TV Sport 3006). Danach folgten ein paar weitere Telespiele. Mitte der 80er gab es für mich dann einen Schneider CPC 464 mit Grünmonitor und dem 3 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk DD1. Es folgten der C64, ein Amiga 500, ein Atari 1040 ST und ein paar Konsolen. Heute bin ich bei Xbox360 und PS3 angekommen, aber das Zocken wurde an sich immer weniger. Ich erwische mich manchmal, wie ich auf der PSP ein paar Emulatoren nutze um alte C64 und Spectrum Games zu zocken. Hin und wieder decke ich mich mit alten Konsolen und Homecomputern ein ... Sammeln halt.

Meine beste Zeit war aber damals wirklich die CPC und C64 Zeit und dann der Amiga. Als die erste Playstation herauskam war ich auch gut dabei. Hab auch viel auf der Dreamcast gezockt und auf dem Atari Jaguar vor allen Dingen AvP, welches ich mehrmals durchgezockt habe. Auf dem PC damals Quake, Hexen usw ... aber "heute" ist es alles etwas ruhiger geworden bei mir, keine durchzockten Nächte mehr, keine überquellenden Aschenbecher und Pizzakartons mehr. 

Als Familienvater und Ehemann bin ich da etwas "sanfter" geworden. Klar ist das Interesse noch da, aber andere Dinge sind mittlererweile etwas wichtiger geworden. Wenn dann mal Zeit ist, zocke ich eher kurzweilige Renngames wie Forza und Konsorten oder mit meinem kleinsten Sohn Mario Kart auf dem Gamecube & Toy Commander auf der Dreamcast ... aber die "Verbissenheit" ist irgendwie weg ...


----------



## Suebafux (2. April 2014)

Mir geht es im Mom auch so, aber ob es wirklich am Alter liegt?
Bin 47 und habe in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten öfter schon so eine Flaute erlebt. Klar, anfangs als alles noch neu war, die ersten 3D-Shooter aufkamen, die ersten großen freien Welten zu entdecken gab, das erste MMO, die PS1 am Markt kam usw... war es grundsätzlich interessanter.
Aber die derzeitige Lustlosigkeit liegt bei mir eher an den schwachen Angebot. Die Spiele werden zwar technisch Aufwändiger, die Grafiken schöner, aber das Gameplay immer seichter.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

 Schön, dass jemand das Thema mal aufgegriffen hat.



YuT666 schrieb:


> Als Familienvater und Ehemann bin ich da etwas "sanfter" geworden. Klar ist das Interesse noch da, aber andere Dinge sind mittlererweile etwas wichtiger geworden.


 
 Ebenso verhält es sich bei mir - bin 28  Mein Hauptrechner steht seit einigen Monaten auch zwei Etagen tiefer. Alleine das bewirkt schon, dass ich noch weniger am Rechner hocke, mehr kurz am Notebook surfe, lese oder einfach nur Musik höre/mache. Ich würde es nicht Bequemlichkeit nennen, vielmehr macht man sich vorher Gedanken, was man am Rechner wirklich machen möchte. Dabei steht der Rechner jetzt im Partykeller mit dicken Wänden. Ich könnte von der Lautstärke her voll aufdrehen, das reizt mich aber nicht mehr so, wie damals. Das aktuellste Spiel auf meinem PC ist, glaube ich: Gothic 3... Zusammengeschraubt habe ich den Rechner Mitte/Ende 2007.

 Ich hoffe aber, dass die Zeit des Zockens bald wieder kommt, sobald die Kinder im passenden Alter sind und sich mehr damit beschäftigen werden.

 Gruß
 Wannseesprinter


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. April 2014)

Ich denke man sollte aus dem Zocken im Alter einfach keine Lebensaufgabe machen, der man täglich exzessiv stundenlang nachgeht, wie vielleicht früher sonder einfach als einfaches HOBBY sehen. Sprich, vielleicht 1-2 Mal die Woche was zocken, sich mit Hardware beschäftigen usw. Oder wenn ein neues Game rauskommt, sich 2-3 Sessions Zeit nehmen und in "einem Rutsch" durchzocken.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass diese Lustlosigkeit größtenteils von der großen Spieleflut kommt. Mittlerweile bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass dies ein Ende haben muss und zocke seit 2 Woche wenn ich nach Hause komme nur noch PC Games und mache fast nichts anderes mehr. Der Sinn davon ist einfach, dass ich sämtliche Games die ich mal Spielen Wollte einfach mal weg haben möchte, so dass ich mich auch mal wieder auf neuankündigungen freuen kann, aktiv News dazu lese und es bei Release kaufen und durchspielen kann, und dannach die Sache sofort abhaken kann, anstatt mich ewigkeiten mit nerm Riesen Berg aus Spielen zu "belasten". Das bringt einfach wieder Struktur und Ordnung in die Sache.

Und wenn man mal überlegt, es kommt nur alle 2-3 Monate ein Game, das mich interessiert. Und trotzdem haben sich bei mir locker 20 große Titel angesammelt, die ich spielen will, aber noch nicht getan habe, weil ich nie Lust dazu hatte, so ein großes Spiel anzupacken. Wenn das alles Weg ist, bleibt auch viel weniger Zeit, um mit mir zu ringen, ob ich überhaupt lust habe. Alle 2-3 Monate wird ein Game gekauft, durchspielt und dann aufs nächste Gewartet. Somit verschlingt das Hobby gefühlt auch bei weitem weniger Zeit und der Kopf ist frei für wichtigere Dinge.

Ach ja Online Games wie Shooter sehe ich jetzt nicht als Spiele, die man Spielen MUSS, sondern sehe die eher als Lückenfüller, wenn mir mal langweilig ist. Hier besteht gar kein Drang, das irgendwie durchspielen und abhaken zu müssen.

Ich denke, alles in Allem sollte man einfach mal für Sich selbst klar Schiff machen, und nachdenken, wie es eigentlich weitergehen soll.


----------



## Euda (5. April 2014)

Ich kenn's.
Ich kann nicht mehr richtig 'zocken', synonym für das entspannte Zurücklehnen vor dem Rechner nach einem stressbepackten Tag, ein gutes MMO ausführen und schier stundenlang mit Freunden auf Skype, welche sich ebenso in der Gamelobby befinden, kommunizieren. Unabhängig vom Spaßfaktor und anderen Qualitätsaspekten leg' ich in den meisten Spielen meine Aufmerksamkeit ausschließlich auf technische Potenz sowie Story und Atmosphäre. Somit gerät die Wiederspielbarkeit in den Hintergrund und Online-Komponenten à "Skill" oder das Hochleveln bieten mir nichts mehr. Auf LAN-Partys (jawoll, sowas existiert noch!  ) wendet sich hingegen bei allerlei Warcraft-, CoD2, CSS-Runden das Blatt. Hier erkenn' ich die Relevanz des Gameplays in Videospielen zurück und auch nach stundenlangem Daddeln kehrt keine Langeweile ein. 
Mein erstes PC-Spiel war GTA San Andreas anno 2011, welches ich vergnügt von Anfang bis Ende durchspielte und mich von der frei begehbaren Spielwelt wie auch der Vielfältigkeit beeindrucken ließ. Hier sammelte ich erste Erfahrungen mit Mods in Form von kleinen Skriptmodifikationen (ein Ingame-Feuerwerk oder Mythen beispielsweise). Später geriet ich durch Zufall auf YouTube auf ein Vorstellungsvideo der ENB-Series für den nun zehn Jahre alten Titel, jedoch funktionierte nach einem ungeduldigen Installationsversuch die Mod nicht korrekt und somit spielte ich weiter und suchte nach weitere Mods, stieß dabei auf 'MTA San Andreas', eine kontinuierlich weiterentwickelte Multiplayer-Modifikation mit großer, aktiver und freundlicher Community. In den simplen Freeroam-Modi auf großen Servern, einschließlich Godmode-Commands und deaktivierten Waffen fühlte ich mich wohl, telefonierte mit einem guten RL-Kumpel, während wir ingame waghalsige Stunts vollzogen. Immer weiter wurden neue Server gesucht und erkundet, mit innovativen Spielmodi und schlussendlich band ich mich an eine große, deutsche Community mit einem damals für mich perfekten Gameplay-Konzept: Reallife. 
Reallife ist, der Name deutet es bereits an, ein MMORPG-Konzept im Stil des realen Lebens: Man gerät als "Obdachloser" in den Staat San Andreas, muss sich zunächst einen simplen Beruf aussuchen und mittels dessen ein kleines Budget zum Kauf der zahlreichen Scheine und Berechtigungen, neben einem Personalausweis, aufbauen. Mit Ebendiesen setzt sich somit der Müllsammler in ein großes, effizienteres Gefährt zum Säubern der Stadt, der Kofferfahrer setzt sich ans Cockpit eines großen Passagierflugzeuges und auf der Farm darf sich ein Mähdrescher zu Nutze gemacht werden. 
All diese Tätigkeiten ertragen zunächst ein Budget, welches auf diesem Server von großer Bedeutung war: Sämtliche Vehikel, sowohl auf Asphalt, als auch auf dem Wasser oder in der Luft, Objekte, Häuser und etlich Weiteres fügte sich nach dem Kauf dem virtuellen Eigentum zu. Dabei war das 'Sparen' mittels der angebotenen Berufe alles andere als schnell erledigt und über eine Villa, ein teures Objekt oder ein "Einzelstück" - selten bis lediglich 1 mal in der Datenbank vorhandene Fahrzeuge - durfte man sich nach langer Spielzeit und entsprechender Erfahrung umso mehr freuen. Eine zentrale Rolle spielten die 'Fraktionen': Neben der organisierten Kriminalität bot sich auch eine Polizei-, FBI- oder Army-Karriere an, zusätzlich ließ sich der Weg als Reporter einschreiten (Serverevents [Organisation von Rennen, Marathons, Boxkämpfen uvm.], Wettervorhersagen, Versteigerungen und Weiterem). Während sich böse Fraktionen gegenseitig um Ganggebiete bekriegten und dabei in einem ausgetüftelten System strategisch und kooperativ vorgingen (Teamspeak) wie auch die Stadt per Überfälle & Geiselnahmen in Angst und Schrecken versetzten, gingen die Staatsfraktionen gegen jene Verbrechen vor. Ein Gefängnis mit bis zu 90 Minuten Knastzeit erwartete die Banden hierbei. 
Aufgrund der Teamspeak-Pflicht wuchs man sehr in die Community hinein und jede Fraktion besaß ernste Regeln, einen individuellen Channel mit Passwortschutz, wöchentliche Besprechungen und eine 5-rängige Hierarchie. Insgesamt wurde das umfangreiche Regelwerk auch seitens der Teammitglieder und Moderatoren sehr ernst genommen und Störenfriede fix mit (Time-)Banns bestraft. Zudem war ein reales Verhalten geboten, sodass ein fixes Roleplay nach einem Autounfall, sofern es funktionierte, sich gern zu virtuellen "Freundschaften" entwickelte und dem Spiel etwas gab, was man aus keinem anderen Titel kennt. Die vielfältigen Gameplay-Konzepte und Komponenten machten keine Spielstunde auf dem Server monoton und im Forum postete ich ebenfalls etliche Tausend Beiträge, während ich so einige Modding-Erfahrung in entsprechenden GTA-SA-Communitys sammelte.
Nach annähernd 1000 Spielstunden auf dem näher ausgeführten Server und insgesamt geschätzt 4000 Stunden GTA San Andreas, wurde mir das Spiel allmählich zu eintönig und lange habe ich nichts mehr großartig am Ohr damit.
Einiges zu verdanken habe ich dem Spiel und der Community jedoch - Erfahrung im GFX-Bereich wäre hier nur eines von Unzähligem. Denke gern an die Zeit zurück, als ich quasi ohne Reallife die gesamten Ferien mit Kollegen in diesem Spiel verbracht habe, denn Spaß hat es allemals gemacht. 

Eventuell vergleiche ich bloß jedes Spiel mit dem Obigen und werde regelmäßig enttäuscht. Zusätzlich kann ich mir die Zeit für eine Ingame-Community schlicht nicht mehr genehmigen finde mich folglich immer wieder in zugänglichen AAA-Titeln, teils im Singleplayer, auf welche ich keine Schwierigkeites-, hierfür jedoch umso höhere Ansprüche in puncto Technik stelle. Bin im Übrigen nur noch am Rumbasteln an der Grafik und beschäftige mich mit meiner Hardware, mache Grafikdesign und lasse mich in summa an ca. jedem zweiten Wochenende mal auf ein paar Runden BF3/BF4/Koop div. Titel mit RL-Kumpels ein. Open-World fortan als favorisiertes Genre, somit schau' ich positiv auf das kommende Watch Dogs und hoffe, dass es für mich ein packendes Spiel seit Langem wird. Doch was ich aktuell tu', kann ich i.d.R. nicht mehr als das klassische Gaming bezeichnen - eher ein Rumtüfteln an Technik, Mods und co.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (6. April 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte aus dem Zocken im Alter einfach keine Lebensaufgabe machen, der man täglich exzessiv stundenlang nachgeht, wie vielleicht früher sonder einfach als einfaches HOBBY sehen. Sprich, vielleicht 1-2 Mal die Woche was zocken, sich mit Hardware beschäftigen usw. Oder wenn ein neues Game rauskommt, sich 2-3 Sessions Zeit nehmen und in "einem Rutsch" durchzocken.
> 
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass diese Lustlosigkeit größtenteils von der großen Spieleflut kommt. Mittlerweile bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass dies ein Ende haben muss und zocke seit 2 Woche wenn ich nach Hause komme nur noch PC Games und mache fast nichts anderes mehr. Der Sinn davon ist einfach, dass ich sämtliche Games die ich mal Spielen Wollte einfach mal weg haben möchte, so dass ich mich auch mal wieder auf neuankündigungen freuen kann, aktiv News dazu lese und es bei Release kaufen und durchspielen kann, und dannach die Sache sofort abhaken kann, anstatt mich ewigkeiten mit nerm Riesen Berg aus Spielen zu "belasten". Das bringt einfach wieder Struktur und Ordnung in die Sache.
> 
> ...



Ein Problem ist auch man wird einfach zu sehr beinflusst sich Spiele kaufen, sei es News, Kollegen, Trailer, Lets Plays, Sales (Steam z.B) und Tests.
Hier haben sich mittlerweile über 100 Steam spiele angesammelt, teils Müll bis hin zu Blockbustern und Gelegenheist Games wie Jump end Run etc.
Allgemein habe Hier Bioshock 1, Bioshock 2, Bioshock Infinite, Deus EX Human Revolution Directors Cut, Dishonored, Dragonborn und Dawnguard(Skyrim), Dishonored, Alan Wake, Torchlight 2 und so weiter
Teilweise stellt man aber am ende fest das viele Spiele einen nicht liegen auch wenn die Atmosphäre vorhanden ist, ist so manch ein Spiel einen zu Unheimlich oder Schleichspiele die viel geschick erfordern.
Ich bereue zwar nicht sie gekauft zu haben, eher ist es das sie alle mehr oder weniger Must Haves sind die man gespielt haben sollte, aber einen Zeit/Lust fehlt. Man kann natürlich am Wochenende 24 Stunden spielen wenn man die möglichkeit hat, doch ist es immer noch soviel.
Teilweise spiele mit den Gedanken mal wieder auf mehr Retro Spiele aus der SNES/N64 und Playstation 1 Zeit umzusteigen um mal wieder was anderes zu sehen.
Was nur Dumm ist das Nintendo und Sony viele alte Klassiker nicht mehr auf PSN/eShop anbieten sprich spiele die man früher mal hatte und in den Jahren Untergegangen sind. Sicher könnte man Emulatoren benutzen doch können sie nicht immer das Original Spielgefühl ersetzen.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2014)

Mir ging/geht es ähnlich. Das letzte Spiel was ich gespielt hatte ist Diablo 3 und das ist bestimmt 1 1/2 Jahre her. Andere Spiele reizen/interessieren mich momentan nicht.
Aber ich warte auf "Watch Dogs" und "GTA V", dann werde ich wohl wieder zocken. Oder wenn "The Division" und "Dragon Age 3" kommen.

Früher habe ich auch schon mal 3-4 Jahre gar nicht gespielt, aber dann wieder angefangen. Ich denke solche Phasen hat jeder mal.


----------



## BertB (6. April 2014)

mit diablo3 gehts mir ähnlich, habs massiv gezockt, dann von einem auf den anderen tag die lust verloren,
mit dem add on bockts es wieder,
ebenfalls gut, dass das auktionshaus raus ist


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2014)

Ich habe bei Diablo3 eine Zwangstrennung gemacht. Hätte das noch weiterspielen können, aber das war zuviel... Stress mit meiner Frau gehabt usw. 

Deswegen spiele ich auch keine Onlinespiele mehr nur noch SP.


----------



## BertB (7. April 2014)

ah, ok
das gibts gern


----------



## Deschemi (19. April 2014)

Das Bedürfnis zu spielen hat kaum etwas mit dem Alter zu tun; eher mit dem Angebot der Spiele. Das letzte Spiel, das recht überzeugend war, ist Bioshock (Infinite). Der Vorgänger System Shock war seinerzeit legendär und gleiches gilt für viele andere Spiele. Battlefield 2 war übersichtlich und gut zu spielen, BF3 war eine leichte Steigerung während in BF4 soviele Updates in so kurzer Zeit kommen, das sich kaum noch ein Server findet, auf dem man BF4 ohne DLCs spielen kann. Schlecht für jemanden, der es als Beilage bekommen hat und ausprobieren will, ob es was taugt.

Im Moment fehlt es wohl an interessanten Geschichten, die sich in ein gutes Spiel verpacken lassen.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2014)

Wie schon oft erwähnt hat es damit zu tun wie oft man etwas ausübt. Wenn man viel spielt geht die Motivation flöten da man bestimmte Vorgänge immer wieder wiederholt. Das liegt mehr oder weniger an den heutigen Spielen, so schlimm wie es immer geschildert wird ist es nicht, es liegt einfach daran das man sehr viel zockt und wenn man das nicht Wettkampftechnisch betreibt (E-sport) dann ist die Luft irgendwann raus und somit die Motivation weg.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (20. April 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie schon oft erwähnt hat es damit zu tun wie oft man etwas ausübt. Wenn man viel spielt geht die Motivation flöten da man bestimmte Vorgänge immer wieder wiederholt. Das liegt mehr oder weniger an den heutigen Spielen, so schlimm wie es immer geschildert wird ist es nicht, es liegt einfach daran das man sehr viel zockt und wenn man das nicht Wettkampftechnisch betreibt (E-sport) dann ist die Luft irgendwann raus und somit die Motivation weg.



Im Moment bin auf dem 3DS mit Zelda - Ocarina of Time 3DS (Remake), Pokemon X und auf Wii Donkey Kong Country Returns unterwegs und habe sogar wieder spass daran der mit am PC fehlt.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin 26, seit über nem Jahr verheiratet, mit PC spielen hat es mit ca 14-15 angefangen.
Aber ich habe immer wieder Phasen an denen ich es überhaupt nicht brauche und mache.

Ich hatte z.b von meine 18 bis zum 21 lebensjahr überhaupt kein Spielefähigen PC, nur ein Netbook 
wenn ich mal was schreiben musste. Mir waren einfach andere sachen wichtiger. 

Und heut zu tage ist es nicht anderst, im moment Spiele ich sehr viel. Draußen ist das Wetter schmudelig 
und abends 3-4 Stunden vor der kiste hocken (die Frau hat da gott sei dank nicht all zu viel dagegen) ist einfach schön

Aber im Sommer wird das viel viel weniger. Ich bin zwar noch am PC, aber eher kurzweilig und am Surfen.
Da fröne ich lieber meinem zweiten Hobby, Auto  
Kann zwar auch im Winter fahren, aber ich muss mich da zügeln 

Also ich würd sagen, man kommt nie aus dem Alter raus!


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (31. Dezember 2014)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin jetzt über 30 und nach nem langen Tag auf Arbeit fehlt mir einfach die Energie noch groß was zu zocken, aber an meinen freien Tagen spiel ich immer noch gern und viel. Allerdings gibts in letzter Zeit immer weniger Spiele die mich wirklich dauerhaft an den Bildschirm fessln können. Ich hab mir letztens Skyrim im Sale geholt, da hatte ich mal wieder ein Spiel in dem man komplett versunken ist und alles um sich herum vergessen hat. Die neuen CoDs, Bfs oder Assassin's Creeds hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gespielt. Für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber ein ein paar Indie Spiele auf Steam oder GoG.


----------



## Exception (31. Dezember 2014)

An den Threadstarter,  ich befürchte man ist aus dem Alter nie raus. Ich bin 34 und spiele immer noch regelmäßig,  mal mehr,  mal weniger,  wie es meine Freizeit erlaubt. Angefangen hat es bei mir mit Telespielen im zarten Alter von ca. 8 Jahren,  zu der Zeit hatte ich auch einen Pong  Klon von Universum. Später gab's dann ein Atari VCS und ein Sega Master System und der Rest ist,  wie man so sagt,  Geschichte. Mittlerweile  habe ich eine ansehnliche Konsolensammlung  und immer mindestens  zwei bis drei spieletaugliche  PCs. 

Es gab immer mal Phasen in denen ich intensiv  und auch sehr sehr wenig gespielt habe, aber weggekommen bin ich nicht vom zocken und ich mach mir da auch keine Hoffnungen mehr.

Dauerhaft installiert sind Skyrim, Diablo3, Saints Row 3 und 4, GTA 4 (und hoffentlich bald 5), sowie fast alle C&C Teile. 

Nur eins hab ich geschafft,  von WoW  loszukommen.


----------



## EcHiRaK (31. Dezember 2014)

Also mir geht es ganz oft genau wie dir. Ich bin 23 und Krankenpfleger. Manchmal verbringe ich pro Tag bis zu 12/13 Stunden auf der Arbeit. Dann habe ich nur jedes zweite Wochenende im Monat frei (sprich insgesamt 4 Tage), meistens geht es dann immer 12 Tage arbeiten, 2 Tage frei etc. Mir fehlt sehr oft die Lust, mich nach der Arbeit vor den PC zu setzen und anzufangen zu zocken. Die paar freien Tage im Monat, möchte ich dann natürlich auch nicht vor dem PC verbringen, denn meistens gibt es dann so viele Dinge zu erledigen, das Land unter ist. Ich kann dich also mehr als nur gut verstehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke wirklich aus dem Alter "raus" sein zu spielen kann man eigentlich nicht. Wenn man irgendwann keine Lust mehr hat kann das sehr verschiedene Ursachen haben, angefangen damit das sich der eigene Lebensschwerpunkt verlagert hat _(Beziehung, Arbeit, Freunde)_ bis dahin gehend das man einfach irgendwann das Gefühl entwickelt alles schon einmal gesehen zu haben und die Spiele es einfach nicht mehr schafen den persöhnlichen Ehrgeiz zu wecken wirklich Zeit in sie investieren zu wollen. _(Im Prinzip wie beim Fernsehn, wer schaut denn wirklich Fernsehn weil er sich abgötisch auf einen Film freut, bzw wie oft kommt das vor? Meist schlägt man doch auch damit nur die Zeit tot und hat eigentlich gar keine gesteigerte Lust darauf etwas zu sehen weil man 3/4 der Filme und Serien doch schon kennt.)_

Bei mir persöhnlich sieht es so aus, bin 27 und berufstätig, allerdings nicht in einer festen Beziehung. Zeit zum zocken habe ich eigentlich mehr als ausreichend, trotz Beruf. Trotzdem schlage ich, wenn ich am PC sitze auch nur die meiste Zeit die Zeit tot und spiele wenig, schreibe wie hier im Forum, lese auf diversen Seiten News aus der Branche, ect.
Wirkliche Lust zum spielen habe ich meistens nicht und wenn dann mal eine halbe Stunde, oder Stunde, etwas in die Richtung von "War Thunder: Ground Forces", oder eine ruhige Runde einen alten Klassiker wie "Fallout 2", oder auch mal "Dungeon Keeper 1".

Ab und zu jedoch kommt es dann doch noch vor das mich ein neu erscheinendes Spiel schaft zu fesseln und ich dann mal wieder für 1 bis X Wochen intensiv spiele. Zuletzt bei mir in "Deus Ex: Human Revolution", "The Witcher 2" und "Divinity: Original Sin" der Fall gewesen. Da habe ich dann mal wieder wirklich viel gespielt und Sie auch hinter einander weg durchgespielt.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit ist dann aber auch wieder gut und es läuft wieder darauf hinaus das man eigentlich nicht viel Lust darauf hat zu spielen, bis zum nästen Titel einige Monate, oder 1 Jahr später.

Ich denke damit muss man sich auch einfach abfinden, beim einen setzt diese Abstinenz was früher ein, bei anderen später, wieder andere haben auch nach 20 Jahren zocken noch an jedem Titel soviel Freude wie zu Beginn ihrer Laufbahn als Gamer.
Die meisten jedoch, denke ich, werden früher oder später an den Punkt kommen das dass reine spielen an und für sich nicht mehr so befriedigend ist wie noch als Schüler, oder junger Erwachsener. 

Wie eingangs erwähnt, irgenwann hat man einfach das meiste an Inhalt in den Spielen gesehen und wird der Inhalt sich immer ehnlicher.
Wobei bei dieser Entwicklung wohl auch die großen Publisher ihren Beitrag leisten die Spiele inhaltlich und von der Spielmechanik her immer mehr an einander angleichen. (Ubisoft zum Beispiel, wo sich Far Cry, Assassins Creed und Watch Dogs alle recht ehnlich spielen und nur vom Setting her etwas deutlicher unterscheiden)

Trotz allem bin ich mir zimlich sicher das ich auch in 20 Jahren immer noch Gamer sein werde und es mindestens 1 Spiel pro Jahr geben wird, das es schaft mich wenigstens für ein paar Wochen vor den Monitor zu bannen, auch wenn ich Computerspiele wohl nie wieder so intensiv, von der Zeit her, und mit so einer Begeisterung spielen werden wie zu meinen Anfängen als Kind und Jugendlicher.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin 40 und kann immer noch stundenlang zocken wenn ich Bock drauf habe, also am Alter wird es definitiv nicht liegen.  Aber natürlich gewichte ich jetzt anders, Freunde, Familie, Arbeit usw. haben ganz klar Priorität.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin 38 und schlag mich immer noch jeden Abend nach der Arbeit zwei bis drei Stunden bei LOL mit irgenwelchen Assikids rum.  Das muss aufhören! 

Zur Zeit langweile ich mich grad durch XCOM - Enemy Unknown durch, da ich aufgrund eines Umzugs kein Internet habe. 

Was mir weniger Spaß macht, sind Onlineshooter. Da merk ich einfach so langsam, dass ich mit den ganzen Kids nicht mehr mithalten kann. Die Reflexe halt. Und Kanonenfutter mag ich nicht spielen. Deswegen hab ich mir BF4 auch nicht mehr gekauft. Obwohl ich Bad Company und BF3 echt gerne und ausführlich gezockt hab. Titanfall hab ich auch links liegen lassen, nach der Demophase. 

Meine Frau ist gerade schwanger. Mal kucken, wie das mit dem Zocken wird, wenn die Kleine da ist. Aber abends ein Bierchen und ne Runde LOL wird sich wohl nie ändern. Es sei denn, es kommt ein anderes gutes MOBA raus. 

Ansonsten liebe ich Spiele wie Dark Souls und werde auch weiterhin in der Richtung alles zocken, was mir vor die Flinte kommt.


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch einige Kumpels, die schon angefangen haben mit Familie etc.

Wir machen immer mal wieder LANs und schreien uns bei den ganzen alten Shootern an etc, ist natürlich auch immer Alkohol im Spiel 

Wenn nicht probier mal Arcade Sachen

oder iwelche Aufbauspiele wie Anno, wo du einfach ein Projekt verfolgen kannst und dies auch mal "abstellen" kannst.

Von LoL oder anderen MOBAs würde ich abraten, da man zu viele Spielstunden (100++) brauch um das Spiel erstmal generell zu verstehen und es am Anfang ziemlich frustrierend sein kann.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was mir weniger Spaß macht, sind Onlineshooter.



Ja damit ist es seit einiger Zeit quasi vorbei.
Ich hab mir aus Gewohnheit zwar auch noch BF4 verkauft, doch schätzungsweise nur 20-40h damit verbracht. Ist wohl auch einfach nicht mehr mein Genre.



> Ansonsten liebe ich Spiele wie Dark Souls und werde auch weiterhin in der Richtung alles zocken, was mir vor die Flinte kommt.




Vor ca 2-3 Jahren auch mit den Souls Titeln angefangen, und seit dem her dem Wahn verfallen.
Generell habe ich des öfteren das Gefühl, das gerade diese Spiele der älteren Generation Spass macht. Ich zähl mich da mit 30 einfach mal dazu.


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2015)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Von LoL oder anderen MOBAs würde ich abraten, da man zu viele Spielstunden (100++) brauch um das Spiel erstmal generell zu verstehen und es am Anfang ziemlich frustrierend sein kann.



Also LOL ist kein Problem. Ich hab ca. 1400 gewonnene Spiele und zock das schon seit ca. 3 Jahren oder so. Da hab ich eindeutig Routine! Bei LOL kann man auch einiges an fehlenden Reflexen mit Erfahrung wett machen. Da hab ich noch Chancen!


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich werde die Tage 27, hab die letzten 4 Jahre studiert und mit meinem Account in dieser Zeit etwa 600 std Fifa gesammelt (Ist halt DER WG-Zeitvertreib neben dem Biertrinken  )
Ansonsten sind es eher so Phasen, mal suchte ich wieder ein paar Wochen Anno oder hol mir mal was neues  oder zocke auch mal ein halbes Jahr gar nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2015)

War schon mit 16 raus aus dem ganzen, zu nem guten Spiel sag ich aber nie nein, wenn mal ein gutes erscheinen sollte.
Davor wars bei mir die mmo zeit... Metin2 vorallem  war aber richtig imba jungeh.... Oh man waren das Zeiten und kosten.

Seitdem dota 2 draußen ist und mir damit den ersten teil ruiniert hat, spiele ich nichtmal mehr das... Mein lieblingsspiel seit der ersten Stunde.

Jetzt gehts ab und an mal durch paar hardcore gunmaster runden in bf3 und sonst probiere ich durch was ich so ergattere, gestern erst ryse...was fürn schönes setting, was für Möglichkeiten.... Leider nichts draus gemacht.

Die Freundin ist auch wichtiger, nebenbei dann noch die schule, die Familie und was man sonst noch tut, man richtet sein Leben danach oder man hat zuwenig zeit würde ich mal sagen^^

Gibt halt selten Mal ein Spiel das wieder fesselt... Musik höre ich nicht oft, bin Fan der Stille und Filme gucke ich wo anders... Der pc kann eigentlich schon verkauft werden und trotzdem rüste ich immer wieder mal nach


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2015)

Und wie lat bist Du jetzt? 17?!  Spaß, gelle...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

> War schon mit 16 raus aus dem ganzen


In dem Alter hatte ich auch keine Probleme damit.


> Also ich bin 38 und schlag mich immer noch jeden Abend nach der Arbeit zwei bis drei Stunden bei LOL mit irgenwelchen Assikids rum.  Das muss aufhören!


Selbst in dem Alter hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


> Da merk ich einfach so langsam, dass ich mit den ganzen Kids nicht mehr mithalten kann. Die Reflexe halt. Und Kanonenfutter mag ich nicht spielen.


In den letzten aktiven Jahren war ich alles nur kein Futter.

Mich nervte zuletzt einfach nur die Campingmentalität von etlichen Spielern, aber so manchem habe ich den Spielspaß vermiest weil ich den gezielt auf der Map gejagt hatte. Nur auf Dauer ist es auch nicht lustig


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 45 und spiele seit etwa 32 Jahren am Computer.

Durchhänger hatte ich immer mal wieder. Dann macht man mal ein paar Monate Pause. Die Begeisterung ist bislang immer irgendwann zurückgekommen. 

Nur auf Multiplayer hatte ich nie Bock - abgesehen von einigen Jahren Everquest (2) und anderen MMOs. Aber für Online Shooter u.ä. kann ich mich kein bisschen begeistern. Mich mit testosterongeschwängerten jungen Männern rumzuschlagen, die sich und der Umwelt etwas beweisen müssen - dazu hab ich echt keinen Bock. Aus *dem* Alter bin ich raus


----------



## Xagi (24. Februar 2015)

Ich (Ü30) hatte zwischendurch immer mal Phasen in denen ich garnich gezockt habe, ein oder zwei mal auch über ein Jahr nicht. Enweder waren andere Sachen wichtiger oder ich hatte  einfach keinen Bock. Die "keinen Bock" Phasen waren wohl einfach Übersättigung, Wenn man ein Hobby seit 25 Jahren betreibt kann das wohl mal passieren^^ Aber iwan hats mich dann doch immer wieder gepackt 

Also wenn dir derzeit keinen Spaß macht dann lass es doch einfach ne Weile, gibt ja noch andere schöne Sachen im Leben 

mfg
Xagi


----------



## dennis1706 (25. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin von der Ps3 zum Pc gewechselt. Anfangs auch viel gezockt aber nach 3 Monat oder sogar weniger dann immer seltener. An der Ps3 hatte ich auch kaum noch gespielt. Ich denke das ist weil in meinem Freundes Kreis keiner Pc spielt.

Mir fehlen die Kollegen Online. Aber früher habe ich trotzdem viel mehr gezockt,da war noch Pokemon Zeit, Ps2 voll abgegangen mit den DBZ und Shootern und was weiß ich . Bin jetzt 21 Jahre alt und spiele nur noch ziemlich selten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2015)

Ja so manches mal vermisse ich auch die Ballerorgien mit der alten Clique auch wenn das zocken Online nicht mehr meine Welt ist. Hm mit 21 hatte ich noch nie gezockt gehabt außer so manchen Abend in der Spielehölle an schrankähnlichen Automaten für ne Mark pro Game. Die Konsole kam mit 35 und der PC erst mit 37 Jahren.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin 20 und Student ,und damit noch nicht so lange beim Gaming dabei wie manch anderer.
Glaube mein erstes Spielgerät war der Gameboy mit 6 Jahren ^^
So wirklich viel und aktiv gespielt habe ich irgendwann mit 12/13 ,wo ich auch anfing mich über Spiele zu informieren.
Ich hatte in dem Alter aber eine Menge Zeit noch (Schule war sowieso recht easy und mit viel Freizeit verbunden).
In dem Zeitraum habe ich auch viele Langzeitspiele wie Diablo,LoL,Starcraft,usw gesuchtet ,seit 1-2 Jahren jedoch spiele ich kaum noch Online Spiele.
Grund dafür ist aber,dass man nicht mehr soviel am Stück suchten kann (Training,Studium,Nebenjob) ,das Kumpels zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten oft nur können sowie generell nervige Spielecommunitys.

Wesentlich entspannter finde ich mittlerweile SP Spiele und daher bevorzuge ich diese.
Manche von ihnen sind nur 20h lang und dementsprechend in 2 normalen Wochen abgearbeitet ,aber das reicht mir absolut solange sie halt gut sind.
Längere Spiele wie zb Dark Souls oder Divinity werden daher nur in den Ferien gespielt,wo ich auch mehr Zeit habe mich mit ihnen auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Lg3 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe mal das ich mit 80 Jahren noch genau so intensiv zocke wie mit 20!


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. März 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du mal was anderes spielen als langweilige Ego-Shooter. Spiele mit Story und mehr Tiefgang wie z.B. "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" oder "Gothic".
Dann lernst du wieder Motivation am Spielen kennen, wo man nicht nur einfach nur durch die Gegend ballert,  sondern in eine starke Geschichte mit packender Atmosphäre eintaucht!

MfG
Porsche2000


----------



## Veriquitas (1. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ich mit 80 Jahren noch genau so intensiv zocke wie mit 20!



So wie es momentan auf dem Markt aussieht wird das in den nächsten 60 Jahren auch nich besser werden.


----------



## cap82 (1. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ich mit 80 Jahren noch genau so intensiv zocke wie mit 20!



Na wenn man sonste keine Prioritäten im Leben hat, kann das funktionieren!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2015)

Die Frage wäre dann auch was knackiger ist, die Maustasten oder die Finger .



> Vielleicht solltest du mal was anderes spielen als langweilige Ego-Shooter.


Ich hätte kein Problem noch CoD 2 zu zocken und wirklich langweilig wurde es nie


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem noch CoD 2 zu zocken und wirklich langweilig wurde es nie


Das Spiel war doch schon beim Release langweilig. CoD2, ernsthaft, das war doch nur auf Schienen Rennen und Nazis abknallen, außer der Grafik war da doch überhaupt nichts irgendwie außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. März 2015)

@*cap82*
Geht alles, nur weil du das nicht kannst hör auf anderen Leuten etwas vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Kookoma (1. März 2015)

Tolles Thema, gerade mal durch die Postings gehuscht.

"Aus dem Alter raus" denk ich mir auch ab und wann, ich bin Anfang 30 und war schon immer ein ziemlich heftiger Gamer. Angefangen bei nem Atari 2600 und den erste PC bekam ich mit nem 386 mit 33mhz. Da waren Spiele wie Lands of Lore, Commanche (wie hübsch die Voxelgrafik damals war) und Prince of Persia, die damals einen absolut rockten. 

Heute ist der PC mehr oder minder Kommunikationsschleuder, FB, SC, YT und so weiter. Er ist Hardwareseitig immer halbwegs so ausgestattet, das mir nichts an Spielerlebnis verloren geht und die Regler nahezu immer auf Ultra sind. Dennoch habe ich lange kein Game mehr zu Ende gespielt, nicht eines. Alle Blockbuster immer gekauft, installiert, bis zur Hälfte ca. gezockt.  Aber Leidenschaft dabei entwickelt? Nein, nie wieder so wie früher. 

Ich denk es ist der Alltag, Kinder, Beruf, soziale Verpflichtungen. Und wenn man ma Zeit hat dann will man nicht ewig vorm Rechner sitzen, schnell ma bissel BF4 und dann ist auch wieder gut. 

Wird sicher wieder besser, ich hab mir Vorgenommen GTA5 dann durchzuspielen wenn es mich packt. Schaun´mer ma.


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> @*cap82*
> Geht alles, nur weil du das nicht kannst hör auf anderen Leuten etwas vorzuwerfen.



Bitte meinen Post nochmal lesen, danke.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. März 2015)

Niemand wirft hier irgendwem was vor. Es geht darum, dass Shooter hauptsächlich darauf ausgelegt sind, sich mit anderen zu messen und weniger einen Lernfaktor aufweisen im Bezug auf eine intellektuelle Handlung.
Zwar haben Spiele wie BioShock Infinite eine geniale Story, doch leider kann diese durch zu viel wiederholende Ballerei-Sequenzen nicht wirklich zum Nachdenken anregen oder Emotionen hervorrufen. Im Mittelpunkt steht dann doch eher der reine Spialspaß und die Action. Man merkt, dass es eben doch nur ein stumpfer Ego-Shooter ist und kein echtes Meisterwerk. In einem Spiel mit starker Handlung geht es weniger darum, der Beste zu sein. Vielmehr ist man sogar gar kein "Superheld" sondern nur eine ganz normale Person, die in eine Welt hineingeworfen wurde, in der "das Böse" triumphiert. Nicht immer ist man der Gute, der am Ende den Endboss besiegt und die Welt rettet, sondern es werden ernstzunehmende gesellschaftliche Probleme in unserer realen Welt verdeutlicht und dem Spieler einen Spiegel vorgehalten. Solche Spiele regen zum Nachdenken an und haben den Titel "Meisterwerk" verdient. Es geht eben nicht immer nur um den reinen Spielspaß, sondern um Emotionen und psychologische Aspekte, die tief in die Seele eindringen und uns eine geheime Botschaft mit auf den Weg geben wollen. So ein Spiel ist vor allem "Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs". Es sollte nie ein Horrorspiel sein, sondern eher ein Gruseldrama für Erwachsene, die es wertschätzen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxwAGB6Tos0

Echte Perlen findet man bekanntlich abseits des Mainstreams. Und wer meint, aus dem Alter raus zu sein, der langweilt sich höchstens, weil er die besten Schätze noch nicht entdeckt hat und nur das zockt, was gerade alle so zocken: Call of Duty, GTA, Battlefield und Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2015)

Wenn Du schon so schön aufzählst, dann solltest Du "This war Of Mine" nicht vergessen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. März 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> ...


Auch wenn ein paar Punkte deines Posts sicherlich stimmen mögen, stößt er sauer auf, weil du in Anspruch nimmst ein "Meisterwerk" bzw. weniger hochgestochen gesagt "gut" und "schlecht" definieren zu dürfen. Als könnte ein Shooter kein Meisterwerk sein. Was auch immer das überhaupt sein mag!
Die einen mögen Story, Emotionen usw., andere erfreuen sich an einem sportlichen Aspekt (der sicherlich auch Emotionen hervorruft) und wieder anderen gefällt was ganz anderes.
Letzten Endes ist ein Spiel auch zu einem nicht zu knappen Teil eine subjektive Erfahrung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. März 2015)

Fürs Gaming zu alt? 
Niemals, nur ab und zu braucht man mal ne Pause und beschäftigt sich mit etwas anderem.
Ich spiele nun seit über 30 Jahren (hab 1984 mit einem ZX81 angefangen) und habe immer mal Phasen gehabt, in denen ich keine Lust auf Gaming hatte.
In der Zeit habe ich mich immer mit einem meiner anderen Hobbys beschäftigt (Lesen oder Filme schauen) und durch irgendeinen blöden Zufall kam durch das gelesene oder gesehene die Spaß am Gaming zurück.

Wenn ich allerdings einen lieben Menschen an meiner Seite hatte wurde das Gaming eher unwichtig, weil mir der Mensch einfach wichtiger war und die Erfahrungen die wir gemeinsam gemacht haben.

Nur tragisch, dass meine letzte Beziehung am Gaming gescheitert ist ... Meine damalige Freundin hat lieber Wimmelbildspielchen oder ähnliches gespielt, als die Zeit gemeinsam mit mir zu verbringen. 
Also kenne ich auch die Kehrseite der Medaille. So kann es manchmal gehen.


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (21. März 2015)

Interessante Frage; ich bin Ü40 und habe mit einem VCS 2600 angefangen.
In den letzten Jahren ist zwar nicht die Leidenschaft zu Zocken erloschen.
Es gibt aber einige Hemmnisse, durch die ich wesentlich weniger spiele, als 
"in jungen Jahren".
Zum einen hat man natürlich weniger Freizeit, im Berufsleben.
Und meine Lieblingsspiele (Rollenspiele, Rundenstrategie, aber auch GTA etc.) sind eher auf Langzeiterlebnis ausgelegt und entsprechend
meist eher komplex. Vor/Nach der Arbeit "mal kurz" zu zocken bringt da meistens wenig.
Da ich, durch weniger Zeit, kaum mal mehrere Tage zusammenhängend zocken kann und teilweise Monate dazwischen sind, finde ich
es z. T. schwierig, dann wieder "reinzukommen".
Das Spiel, dass ich dann auch noch am Meisten zocke, ist Gran Tourismo, auf Konsole. Obwohl anspruchsvoll, ist man schnell wieder "drin".
Gas und Bremse finde ich auch nach einem Jahr Pause so gerade noch 

Dann haben sich einfach die Zeiten geändert. MP, Onlinerollenspiele und der Hang zu Open World  sind in, aber nichts für mich (Bis auf einige Open World Spiele, wie GTA und Red Dead Redemption). Auch gedruckte  Handbücher fehlen mir altem Knacker einfach sehr. 
Darum finde ich KS-Projekte recht hilfreich und unterstütze einige.
Auch GOG finde ich klasse, gerade mit der Wiederveröffentlichung vieler Klassiker. Und DRM-Freiheit. 

Letztlich: Raus aus dem Alter wohl nicht, aber es hat sich (haupsächlich zeitlich bedingt) einfach sehr stark reduziert


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

Ich glaube, es liegt einfach zu oft an einem selber, wenn man plötzlich merkt, dass einem aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr gefallen. Natürlich sind vor allem die Publisher und Entwickler daran schuld, wenn einst legendäre Serien wie z.B. Need For Speed nur noch als Mainstream-Suppe neu aufgekocht werden. Aber warum kaufen dann alle den Mist?

Da dieses Thema wohl kein Einzelfall ist, wie ich auch schon in diesem Thread versucht habe zu erklären: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...und-machen-kein-spass-mehr-5.html#post7263957
So denke ich ist bei den meisten oft das größte Problem, sich auf etwas neues einzulassen. Jemand, der nur Ego-Shooter spielt, wird sich wohl nicht so schnell auf ein Spiel einlassen wollen, in dem weniger der Fun-Faktor, sondern eher eine sinnhafte Story im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## BertB (21. März 2015)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> Zum einen hat man natürlich weniger Freizeit, im Berufsleben.
> Und meine Lieblingsspiele (Rollenspiele, Rundenstrategie, aber auch GTA etc.) sind eher auf Langzeiterlebnis ausgelegt und entsprechend
> meist eher komplex. Vor/Nach der Arbeit "mal kurz" zu zocken bringt da meistens wenig.
> Da ich, durch weniger Zeit, kaum mal mehrere Tage zusammenhängend zocken kann und teilweise Monate dazwischen sind, finde ich
> es z. T. schwierig, dann wieder "reinzukommen".



erlebe ich ähnlich


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. März 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> So denke ich ist bei den meisten oft das größte Problem, sich auf etwas neues einzulassen. Jemand, der nur Ego-Shooter spielt, wird sich wohl nicht so schnell auf ein Spiel einlassen wollen, in dem weniger der Fun-Faktor, sondern eher eine sinnhafte Story im Vordergrund steht.



Zum Glück habe ich mich auf kein Genre beschränkt, so dass sich auch bei kleinem Zeitbuget immer was zum zocken findet. 
Was ich aber mal wieder dringend reduzieren sollte ist es mich hier im Forum rumzutreiben. Ich glaube dass frist am meisten von meiner Gamingzeit


----------



## BertB (22. März 2015)

für zwischendurch mag ich so sachen wie diablo oder world of tanks


----------



## Kinguin (22. März 2015)

Wenn die Zeit kommt,wo man nix mehr Gescheites für sich auf den Markt findet,ist man wohl einfach übersättigt oder hat zu hohe Ansprüche.
So sehr sich die Gaming Industrie gewandelt hat,ich finde es gibt immernoch genug Spiele abseits der großen Mainstreamproduktionen

Hobbywechsel und vllt kommt irgendwann darauf zurück,irgendwenn hängt einem wohl jedes Hobby zum Hals heraus


----------

